#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-25
* #ubuntu-installer  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<bartzitz> hello, not sure if this is a right place, but anyway. could anyone help me to debug feisty netboot problem?
<evand> arr
<stgraber> can't people stay at least 5 minutes in a chan after having asked a question ? :)
<evand> indeed!
<superm1> evand, if I send you a debdiff today with the mythbuntu patch over ubiquity, could you look it over before tribe-2 - or should I just wait until afterward?
<evand> superm1: I can look over it, but I'm sure Colin will want to take a glance over it before I merge it, and he's still on vacation afaik.
<evand> but feel free to send me what you have whenever
<superm1> well i've had it ready all weekend, just adding more and more functionality to it
<superm1> so in its current state most of the things should be good
<superm1> i'll mail it to you and CC him
<evand> superm1: thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-26
<cjwatson_> blackskad: you're welcome to work on trying to make ubiquity fit in 640x480; I tried a while back and gave up
<blackskad> cjwatson: I've already found some fields that requested a width of 600 (even 650)
<blackskad> and the map scales automatically
<blackskad> so it just has te be assigned a smaller size
<blackskad> it seems the stepUser is to high
<cjwatson_> well, preferably not assigned a size at all if that's possible
<cjwatson> it can make good use of larger screens and should be allowed to grow
<blackskad> gtk doesn't really obey those requests, if the user makes the window larger, the map grows with it
<cjwatson> so my point is that if the screen is large then ubiquity should start out fairly large, because otherwise the timezone map will feel cramped
<cjwatson> if the screen is small then obviously it should try to cope
<cjwatson> but not at the expense of a fiddly little UI that's really hard to use on big screens
<cjwatson> I'm sure there is some way to do both
<blackskad> oh, now I get it
<blackskad> yeah, I think there is
<blackskad> a way to do so
<mpt> I dislike the zooming of the map
<mpt> If the current timezone was a shaded chunk, the obviously-clickable area would be larger and the zooming probably wouldn't be necessary
<mpt> Alternatively, the map could zoom fisheye-style on mouseover :-)
<cjwatson> if you can get hold of data for where the timezone boundaries should be drawn, I'd love it to be shaded
<cjwatson> I didn't do that because I had no idea where to find that data
<cjwatson> (note that some timezones are pretty small and you might still need some zooming)
<superm1> cjwatson, have you attempted to run ubiquity lately on a gutsy build?  I have encountered very frequent seg faults that claim to do a core dump, but end up with an empty file.
<cjwatson> superm1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/122141 ?
<cjwatson> evand was just mentioning that to me
<superm1> cjwatson, likely that would be it
<cjwatson> http://aa.usno.navy.mil/graphics/TimeZoneMap2004.png but not freely licensed
<superm1> I was originally accounting it to the glib changes (because there is a plethora of glib warnings when it works)
<cjwatson> even that .mil map isn't complete; according to tzdata (which also comes from somewhere in .mil, IIRC) there are *:45 zones in Australasia
<superm1> cjwatson, barring that its a bit difficult to test my patch due to ubiquity segfaults, did you get a moment to look at it and see if anything stood out as troublesome?
<evand> superm1: if you want a quick hack, add the following to translate_widget just after the isinstance function call:
<evand> leak = widget.get_image()
<superm1> wonderful.  thanks evand
<superm1> evand, i'm assuming you meant after the 'else isInstance' call (since that is where the set_image occurs)
<evand> superm1: correct
<evand> right below the else
<superm1> okay i'll throw this through my pbuilder then now
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2101 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk-ui.py): * Work around 122141 by keeping a reference to the button image.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2102 ubiquity/ (aclocal.m4 configure d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: silo-installer
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  1.10ubuntu3.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2103 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.4
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2104 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.5.5
<superm1> evand, could you see anything wrong with moving finished_dialog.run(), as shown here: http://mythbuntu.org/~supermario/mythbuntu/progress_loop.debdiff ?
<cjwatson> that code flow is seriously hairy, but that looks ok to me
<cjwatson> would it be better to just create a finished method that children can override, though?
<cjwatson> seems like that'd be neater
<superm1> well thats the thing, i was going to override, but i'm noticing my amount of overrides growing very large
<superm1> which will make it difficult to manage changes to the original method
<cjwatson> I'm not sure that having to stay in sync with changes to the whole of run and process_step is better than an extra overridden method
<cjwatson> I'd rather not heave more stuff into those two complicated methods, TBH ...
<superm1> k
<superm1> i'll scrap that idea then
<superm1> cjwatson, did the rest of my other patch look sane (Everything is all overrides)
<cjwatson> I haven't had time to look yet, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> just back from debconf + holiday
<superm1> oh didn't realize you just got back :)
<superm1> okay i'll give you some time then :P
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2105 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk-ui.py: remove an apparent (harmless) paste glitch
<evand> whoops
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-27
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2106 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * KDE frontend: Disable the KDE media notifier for the entire duration of
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  installation (LP: #122500).
<superm1> if you don't have a web connection, when the language support download occurs, do current cds also provide the files on a cd based repository?
<evand> wouldn't that defeat the purpose of having them on the web?  iirc, the language support download was done to keep the size of the CD low
<evand> as language packs take up a considerable amount of space
<superm1> Ah i see
<superm1> It appears that it uses apt_pkg for such functionality though right?
<superm1> which i'm assuming uses the standard /etc/apt/sources.list to control which repositories to pull from?
<evand> /target/etc/apt/sources.list
<superm1> oh.
<evand> I believe.  I'm just looking at that code now, but I imagine that's what it would do.  The relevent code is in install.py under install_language_packs, if you're interested.
<superm1> Yea, i adapted it to install other options
<superm1> such as VNC server or SSH or Samba or NFS
<superm1> for us
<superm1> but wanted to cache the packages on a CD repository, so it looks like i'll have to override configure_apt(self) then
<cjwatson> we provide some of the languages on the CD, but we don't have room for them all
<cjwatson> I think there's something wrong with the bit of ubiquity that's meant to add the CD to sources.list during post-copy configuration, though
<cjwatson> since apt-install doesn't seem to be working for packages that are on the CD
<cjwatson> might be worth checking that out ...
<superm1> good to know
<superm1> casper will add the cd repository to the live env (not ubiquity) automatically via a hook though right?
<cjwatson> I don't believe so
<cjwatson> ubiquity does it using apt-setup
<superm1> hm i'll have to look closer at what i saw then in casper.log during boot
<cjwatson> interesting, my bad, it does call apt-cdrom
<cjwatson> but that's probably not relevant to what goes on in /target ...
<superm1> right (unfortunately atm)
<evand> speaking of apt-cdrom, it adds restricted to sources.list.  I'm assuming a simple sed line after it runs would be appropriate.
<evand> assuming apt-setup/restricted it set true, of course
<cjwatson> that's desirable, isn't it?
<evand> not for ubuntu-without-restricted, right?
<cjwatson> oh, sorry, EINSUFFICIENTCOFFEE
<evand> haha, no worries
<cjwatson> right, sounds fine, I can't think of a neater approach
<cjwatson> since it's just reading from the Release file
<superm1> how is release_notes_url set to a different color than blue on stepLanguage ?  Grep'ing through the source, I only see how its URL is actually set.
<cjwatson> um, not sure, I assume gtk is doing that?
<superm1> well I added my own GtkLinkButton to another page, but its staying solid blue.  So i was a bit perplexed
<cjwatson> GtkLinkButton records the visited state
<cjwatson> when you click the button, visited is set to true
<cjwatson> when you call set_uri, it's set to false
<superm1> well when i click it, its turning purple actually
<cjwatson> indeed, that's the visited link colour
<cjwatson> sounds like it's behaving as designed :)
<superm1> i want it to be like yours though and grey :)
<cjwatson> no idea, I don't know of anything we do that causes that
<superm1> it's weird, when ubiquity starts yours is blue, but then turns grey as the page finishes loading.  after yours is clicked its purple as expected.
<superm1> on my page its loads blue stays blue and turns purple when clicked
<cjwatson> TBH I'd suggest looking at the GTK source
<superm1_> Ok.  I'll see what i can find.  Thanks :)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-28
<evand> cjwatson_: here's a ridiculous idea: Can we include $(debconf-get-selections) in apport reports, or would that be of little use to you / too big?
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2107 ubiquity/ (6 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-19> ubiquity: * Initial commit of ubiquity-automation work:
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  - Added a new frontend, noninteractive.
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  - debconffilter now respects the "seen" flag when running in automatic
<CIA-19> ubiquity:  mode.
<jerome_> hello
<jerome_> I would like to try to fix bug #53907
<jerome_> I think it's not very difficult
<jerome_> but I would need someone to mentor me
<cjwatson> the text is all in build/boot/x86/ in the debian-installer source package, but beware that (a) it's translated (b) it's currently duplicated between help.xml and f*.txt* and the latter have very strict space constraints (fixed number of lines/columns)
<jerome_> cjwatson : which means that i can try to fix it ?
<jerome_> or it's to late for gutsy ?
<cjwatson> it's certainly not too late for gutsy
<jerome_> jerome_ : ok I will see what I can do
<jerome_> oups *cjwatson
<jerome_> cjwason : is this the appropriate place to come to ask for some help later if i can't do it cleanly ?
<cjwatson> yes
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-29
<leonel> hello
<leonel> I have  a 160GB hd    the bios  ( old one )  says  it's 136 gb   and   the  ubuntu installer  says  it's  160gb   who do I trust ?  the bios  or  the ubuntu installer ?
<mpt> leonel, maybe they're using different definitions of GB?
<mpt> hmm, maybe not
<mpt> 160*(1000^3/1024^3) = 149, not 136
<superm1> evand, ping
<evand> superm1: pong
<superm1> hi evand.  i wanted to check with you on that patch.  we were getting ready to do our alpha 2 builds, so i wanted to see if you had a chance to look it over and see if there is anything that stood out and should be changed before hand
<superm1> (the bigger one, 5k lines or so)
<evand> superm1: do you have an updated version, post Colin's suggestions?
<evand> also, do you have it in the form of a bzr branch?  It would make life much easier for me
<evand> (but not necessary)
<superm1> yes its in a bzr branch
<superm1> let me get you that
<evand> thanks
<superm1> its probably the easiest
<superm1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu
<evand> indeed, then I can just bzr merge and play with the conflicts
<evand> thanks
<superm1> oh currently it includes a lot more in that branch
<superm1> like our build scripts and such
<evand> oh
<evand> hrm
<superm1> i should just do one with just ubiquity
<superm1> i guess
<superm1> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu/files
<superm1> thats how its organized
<superm1> will you be here in about 1-2 hours?
<superm1> i'll reuplaod when i get home
<superm1> to a clean branch
<superm1> that you can do merges against
* evand wonders if you can merge from a subdirectory of a branch that doesn't match what you're merging to
<evand> I'll be in and out all night, but I will endeavor to look it over tonight
<superm1> okay i'll get you a clean branch.  i've been updating to your ubuntu-installer branch regularly
<superm1> so it shouldnt be too bad of a merge
<evand> great! thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2007-06-30
<superm1> evand, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/ubiquity
<superm1> is the new branch
<superm1> evand, i'm gonna be on the road the next 5 hours or so, so leave me a mail at superm1@ubuntu.com if you have any questions or comments about it before i get back
<evand> superm1: Last night ran late and today is a busy day, but I'll try to find some free time later in the day and I might have an opportunity to take a look at it tomorrow.
<superm1> evand, okay
<superm1> quick question though, with having ubiquity in its own branch here
<superm1> is there an easy way to debuild without the .bzr directory
<superm1> i usually do debuild -S -sa -i
<superm1> which works for non native packages
<superm1> but .bzr is getting included since this is a native package
<avoine> I have this problem too
<superm1> what i've currently been doing is just mv .bzr* .. && debuild -S -sa && mv ../.bzr* .
<superm1> but thats a bit of an annoyance
<avoine> yeah
<evand> superm1:
<evand> DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS="-i'(?:^|/).*~$|(?:^|/)\..*\.swp|DEADJOE|(?:/CVS|/RCS|/\.svn|/\.deps|\{arch\}|\.arch-ids|\.arch-inventory|\.bzr|\.bzrignore|\.shelf)(?:$|/)' -ICVS -I.svn -I\{arch\} -I.arch-ids -I.arch-inventory -I.bzr -I.bzrignore -I.shelf -uc -us"
<evand> DEBUILD_PRESERVE_ENVVARS=DH_ALWAYS_EXCLUDE
<evand> in .devscripts
<evand> gotta run though
<superm1> ah wonderful
<superm1> thanks evand
<evand> don't thank me, thank cjwatson_.  He pointed me at that one.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-23
<xivulon> evand, slanga required some testing for 217348 if possible (requires vm with multiple hd)
<xivulon> also would it be possible to update wubi on the iso?
<xivulon> s/slanga/slangasek/
<CIA-48> installation-guide: cjwatson * r424 ubuntu/ (13 files in 2 dirs): Bump kernelversion to 2.6.26 (main architectures) and 2.6.25 (ports).
<CIA-48> installation-guide: cjwatson * r425 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/welcome/what-is-ubuntu.xml): Bump GNOME version to 2.24.
<CIA-48> installation-guide: cjwatson * r426 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump release version and names for Intrepid.
<CIA-48> installation-guide: cjwatson * r427 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080520ubuntu1
<evand> xivulon: I'm pulling down the latest ISO to test wubi now, then I'll fill out a SRU for it and ping slangasek when his core hours start.
<xivulon> evand, great
<davmor2> xivulon: what logs do you need?
<xivulon> davmor2: if the error is on first reboot after windows, I need /casper.log
<davmor2> cool np's I'll paste in a second along with menu.lst
<xivulon> if it is a post-install boot issue you have to boot with the "debug" option and check the log in /tmp
<xivulon> as mentioned on testing, please use paste.ubuntu.com for the time being as I cannot access gmail
<davmor2> xivulon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22345/ for menu.lst
<davmor2> having issues finding the other log files though :(  not under /var/log/
<davmor2> no casper and no installer and nothing under /dist-upgrade
<davmor2> xivulon: I'm going to delete the install and try again
<xivulon> davmor2: menu.lst looks good
<xivulon> as mentioned in a normal installation you have to boot with "debug" then a log will appear under /tmp
<xivulon> ps shouldn't debug be a default option in recovery mode? that is certainly handy
<xivulon> davmor2: boot with the following kernel line in menu.lst
<davmor2> xivulon: need to re-install first
<xivulon> no that shouldn't be required
<xivulon> good to have a broken setup
<xivulon>  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=78983F43983EFEE6 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<xivulon>  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=78983F43983EFEE6 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk debug
<davmor2> no I deleted the install so I need to reinstall first 2 ticks
<xivulon> ah
<xivulon> ^ see the kernel line in menu.lst to get a log under /tmp
<davmor2> can I run wubi with --debug?
<xivulon> no, that will only stop the frontend every 2 secs
<xivulon> it only helps to debug windows side issues, and nowdays does not add much over the wubi log
<davmor2> okay np's
<xivulon> you seem to have a post-installation issue, so I need the initramfs logs
<xivulon> and those are produced if you have debug as one of the kernel boot args
<davmor2> xivulon: ha ha I shall add the C:ubuntuinstallation-logs.zip to my website the install fails
<evand> argh, wubi install failed.
<evand> http://evalicious.com/tmp/wubi-20080623-syslog.txt for the curious
<xivulon> davmor2 do you get the same error as evand?
<xivulon> also your previous log indicates that installation was completed
<xivulon> evand, that is a puls error, can you check why that fails?
<davmor2> could be
<xivulon> davmor2, so first try the installation went through up to reboot and second try it stopped, did you do anything different?
<xivulon> like installing of an ISO as opposed of installing of a CD
<xivulon> off
<davmor2> no the first time it must of failed but not flagged the fact
<evand> xivulon: the error isn't in ubiquity, it just bubbles up to it.
<evand> looks like grub-installer and, if I had to guess, the lack of a root device.
<evand> I could be wrong about the latter.
<davmor2> http://www.davmor2.co.uk/installation-logs.zip
<davmor2> evand: xivulon: they're my logs knock yourselves out :)
<xivulon> is this using a CD or ISO, i.e. do you have a directory /ubuntu/install/cdrom?
<xivulon> the issue seems to be the same as evand
<davmor2> xivulon: cd
<xivulon> evand can you run grub-installer with set -x?
<xivulon> davmor2: can your un on an ISO?
<davmor2> I'm just going to try the cd incase it's actually the cd at fault but I can try after that if you want
<xivulon> davmor2: unlikely since evand has the same issue
<evand> xivulon: already working on it.  The problem appears to be in is_removable.
<xivulon> ah
<xivulon> removabledevice="$(mount | grep "on $ROOT${1%/} " | cut -d' ' -f1)"
<xivulon> removabledevice="$(mount | grep "on $ROOT${1%/} " | cut -d' ' -f1)"
<xivulon> probably needs head as well...
<xivulon> try to add | head -n 1
<xivulon> in my vm test I killed it at copying files and did not get that far... arg...
<xivulon> davmor2: please try with an ISO, as I think this is due to grub-installer being confused in the presence of bindmounts
<xivulon> and bindmounts are only used when installing from CD
<xivulon> evand if I am right findfs and findfstype are also affected
<evand> hrm, actually I stand corrected, it might not be there after all.
<evand> one moment, I'm going to try an install again with set -x in grub-installer.
<xivulon> hmm it might be, see the fix in partman-auto-loop
<xivulon> this looks very similar issue
<xivulon> see how many lines we get for: mount | grep "on $ROOT${1%/} "
<xivulon> hmm nope
<xivulon> we are grepping for the mountpoint here and not for the device
 * xivulon waits for set -x
<CIA-48> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r657 ubuntu/ (17 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1.58
<xivulon> evand, any progress?
<CIA-48> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r658 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules): merge from Debian 1.59
<evand> xivulon: ah, there you are.  I might be very wrong about grub-installer: http://evalicious.com/tmp/wubi-20080623-syslog-2.txt
<evand> I'm looking into it.
<CIA-48> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r659 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.59ubuntu1
<xivulon> hmm, davmor2 did you try with an ISO by any chance?
<xivulon> ISO worked for me since I did a full test, but in CD mode I only stopped at file copying...
<xivulon> so I would tend to think it is related to the bindmount of /cdrom
<xivulon> which is the main difference between the 2 setups
<davmor2> shall test shortly just had some other stuff to do :)
<hardwire> compbrain: hows life?
 * hardwire notes that the latest hardy kernels support openvz sans bugs, finally.
<evand> hrm, the install succeeded that time.
<davmor2> xivulon: installing sp3 I thought all the updates had finished :(
<xivulon> evand ? did it work? anything different?
<xivulon> did you use ISO or CD?
<evand> it worked that time, I had enabled debugging and added some print statements.  Running another install in just debug mode to see if that's enough to get it to succeed.
<evand> I'm wondering if it's an apt bug.
<davmor2> xivulon: evand: would you believe it xp seems to have a bug ;) It's downloading SP3 and the dl bar vanished :)
<stgraber> davmor2: not a problem, last time I gave it a try I never saw a progress bar during the whole install process :)
<stgraber> and it actually downloads it when "Preparing for download" ...
<davmor2> still a bug ;)
<stgraber> report it :)
<davmor2> I don't like windows enough to want to improve it ;)
<evand> xivulon: very odd, it's not the use of --debug (still reproduceable, not sure why it worked the second time), and it's not an issue in regular installs as far as I can tell.
<xivulon> evand could it be that you used an ISO in the second case?
<xivulon> as opposed to using a CD? (wubi will eject the CD whether virtual or not)
<evand> nope, this is all in vmware
<evand> using an emulated CD device
<xivulon> do we know we chunk of code generates it?
<xivulon> I'll be home in a couple of hours and start playing with it
<evand> apt
<evand> but as far as what ubiquity code, scripts/install.py
<xivulon> is it when chrooting?
<xivulon> I'd guess so, since I imagine apt runs in chroot, I mean is the chrooting operation per se' or is it the command run in chroot mode
<evand> I don't follow what you're asking.  We tell apt that the root is /target.  I haven't stared at the python-apt code long enough to if it is in fact chrooting.  I don't believe it does though.
<evand> a grep for chroot in the source tree seems to prove that.
<xivulon> ignore that, have no code under my nose, just blind guesses, I seemed to remember that apt on the target was working in chroot, probably wrong
<evand> oh fun, as soon as I try to print self.percent in pulse() the problem disappears.
<davmor2> xivulon: is there a specific folder that the iso needs to be in?
<davmor2> evand: does the iso need to be in a specific diretory do you know?
<evand> according to the wiki it needs to be in the same folder as the executable.
<davmor2> evand: ta :)
<cjwatson> apt doesn't actually chroot itself. (Proof: grep for chroot in apt's source code; no matches.) We do tell apt to tell dpkg to chroot, using --root=/target, and we point apt's administrative file locations at /target (though may have missed some).
<cjwatson> ah, I see Evan already did the grep proof
<davmor2> xivulon: iso has gone further than the cd install current 94% should finish shortly
<davmor2> xivulon: iso seems to of worked without fault
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-24
<CIA-48> console-setup: cjwatson * r71 ubuntu/debian/ (17 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.25
<CIA-48> console-setup: cjwatson * r72 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.25ubuntu1
<georg> Hi cjwatson
<georg> this is georg
<georg> i am trying to install the desktop cd it's giving me the error like
<georg> Exception in GTK frontend (invoking crash handler):
<georg> Jun 24 06:46:09 ubuntu ubiquity[7244]: Traceback (most recent call last):
<georg> Jun 24 06:46:09 ubuntu ubiquity[7244]:   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py", line 1494, in watch_debconf_fd_helper
<georg> Jun 24 06:46:09 ubuntu ubiquity[7244]:     return callback(source, debconf_condition)
<georg> Jun 24 06:46:09 ubuntu ubiquity[7244]:   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/filteredcommand.py", line 177, in process_input
<georg> Jun 24 06:46:09 ubuntu ubiquity[7244]:     if not self.process_line():
<georg> Jun 24 06:46:09 ubuntu ubiquity[7244]:   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/filteredcommand.py", line 110, in process_line
<georg> Jun 24 06:46:09 ubuntu ubiquity[7244]:     return self.dbfilter.process_line()
<georg> Jun 24 06:46:09 ubuntu ubiquity[7244]:   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/debconffilter.py", line 231, in process_line
<georg> Jun 24 06:46:09 ubuntu ubiquity[7244]:     if not input_widgets[0].run(priority, question):
<georg> Jun 24 06:46:09 ubuntu ubiquity[7244]:   File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/components/summary.py", line 55, in run
<georg> Jun 24 06:46:09 ubuntu ubiquity[7244]:     except DebconfError:
<georg> Jun 24 06:46:09 ubuntu ubiquity[7244]: NameError: global name 'DebconfError' is not defined
<georg> can u guide me how to rectify this
<georg> cjwatson: can u guide me how to rectify this
<georg> cjwatson: can u guide me how to rectify this
<georg> cjwatson: can u able to reply me for this problem
<xivulon> morning davmor2
<xivulon> was home late yesterday and while I managed to reproduce couldn't do much debugging
<davmor2> xivulon: it's interesting though that the iso worked flawlessly it was only the cd that failed
<georg> Hi Cjwatson
<cjwatson> georg: please don't repeat your problem over and over again
<cjwatson> georg: your problem is fixed in Ubuntu 8.04
<cjwatson> georg: it's bug 177442
<georg> cjwatson: sorry for that
<georg> foe sending the problem again and agian
<georg> Thnaks for sending the reply i will go through the link
<xivulon> davmor2 that is how I suspected, since I normally always tested the ISO and it used to worked
<xivulon> I am quite sure that it is the same issue as we had in partman-auto-loop, I.E. some process grepping /proc/mounts by device AFTER grub-installer
<xivulon> cjwatson could that be ^?
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, I have no context for this
<xivulon> cjwatson we are investigating a ubiquity error when wubi is installed from CD (i.e. when it boots off files extracted into /ubuntu/install/cdrom)
<xivulon> what happens is that in this case /isodevice/ubuntu/install/cdrom is bindmounted to /cdrom in the initrd (casper)
<CIA-48> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r261 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Set Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu.
<xivulon> hence if you grep /proc/mounts filtering for the root device you get two lines instead of one
<xivulon> davmor2 would you mind providing a link again to installation-logs.zip?
<davmor2> xivulon: should bw www.davmor2.co.uk/installation-logs.zip if memory serves
<davmor2> indeed it is :)
<xivulon> thx
<davmor2> AFK
<cjwatson> xivulon: certainly seems plausible
<CIA-48> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r567 ubuntu/ (62 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 60
<CIA-48> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r568 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 60ubuntu1
<CIA-48> net-retriever: cjwatson * r354 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.22
<xivulon> can other packages call ubiquity/scripts/install.py > statusChange(...) ?
<cjwatson> that's not a public interface, no
<cjwatson> things called by install.py should use the normal debconf progress interface
<xivulon> strange it seems that the only call comes from updateInterface, but that uses float(percent)
<cjwatson> what are you trying to do?
<xivulon> so how can the casting int(percent) within statusChange fail
<xivulon> tracking the error by reading the code
<xivulon> in my lunch break
<cjwatson> would need to know what percent was, I guess
<cjwatson> there are probably some floats that aren't castable to int, like not-a-number type things
<cjwatson> or infinity
<cjwatson> exactly how you'd get those from a string I'm not quite sure
<xivulon> ah of course
<cjwatson> >>> int(float('infinity'))
<cjwatson> Traceback (most recent call last):
<cjwatson>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<cjwatson> OverflowError: cannot convert float infinity to long
<cjwatson> still, I'd be extremely surprised if apt sent back infinity
<xivulon> also because the error should probably read "cannot convert float infinity to long"
<cjwatson> what error are you getting?
<xivulon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22590/
<cjwatson> oh, you misunderstood the trace
<cjwatson> the error is not from casting to int
<cjwatson> I think you're reading the trace upside-down - the innermost frame is at the bottom
<cjwatson> not sure what requires an integer there though
<xivulon> ops yes
<xivulon> well even worse, ("%s %s\n" % (command, ' '.join(map(str, params)))) what has that to do with ints?
<xivulon> hmm lunchtime almosto over
<davmor2> xivulon: is there an new wubi to test yet?
<xivulon> davmor2: not really, hadn't have time to debug yesterday much, and my little trial during lunch didn't go to far either
<xivulon> would need more debugging info, hopefully evand made some progress
<xivulon> davmor2: it would still help a lot if you could check the other bugs with an ISO installation
<xivulon> and provide feedback in each of the bugs
<davmor2> xivulon: it just worked :)
<xivulon> davmor2: here is a list of the relevant bugs
<xivulon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5230609&postcount=2
<davmor2> But I'll do a quick tag through the bugs and see if any are still about :)
<xivulon> in particular LP217348
<xivulon> it is sufficient to install on a secondary disk (USB might do)
<davmor2> xivulon: it did boot I have multiple hds 2 are on usb but they are detected and mounted
<xivulon> davmor2: it is important to check whether wubi works when it is installed on (hd1) in grub terms
<davmor2> xivulon: right so wubi needs to install on the second drive?
<xivulon> yes please and then post a comment on 217348 as steve is waiting for it
<davmor2> NP's
<xivulon> much appreciated
<xivulon> To test 204128 wubi 503 has to be on a CD or you need to create your own CD by unpacking, replacing wubi.exe and packing back the ISO, then burning a CD
<xivulon> that requires vista with latest patches
<xivulon> and wubi-selfextract.exe
<davmor2> xivulon: is there a selfextract link?
<xivulon> davmor2 http://wubi-installer.org/devel/minefield/wubi-selfextract.exe
<xivulon> I had posted the instructions for repackaging an ISO somewhere...
<davmor2> xivulon: so does the self extract need to be on the cd or the 503?  I'm losing the tread a bit?
<xivulon> self-extract is rev503 but repackaged to that it is compressed self-extracting
<davmor2> xivulon: I just use iso master it's a gui for editing iso's :)
<xivulon> that will do
<xivulon> ah the manual instructions are in the same bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/204128/comments/19
<davmor2> no probs
<xivulon> davmor2, cd extraction re 207137 / 230716 is ok  (apart of the fact that we hit the wall after grub-installer...) correct?
<xivulon> would you mind commenting in those bugs?
<xivulon> davmor2, testing 236741 is also easy, when you install on a secondary drive, create a /ubuntu directory on the primary drive with some dummy files, uninstall and check that the first dir does not get deleted
<xivulon> for 223155 you need to run wubi (windows) with less than 256MB, you should see a warning but be able to continue the installation
<xivulon> I guess that is about it
<davmor2> xivulon: that could be an issue lowest spec machine I have has a gig
<xivulon> np
<xivulon> evand can probably check that easily in vm
<evand> indeed, added to my todo list.
<xivulon> hi evand, any luch with the ubiquity issue?
<evand> not yet, though I have a few ideas that I'm going to try shortly.
<xivulon> I didn't go too far myself, only insight is that it only happens when booting off extracted CD (/ubuntu/install/cdrom) while it works well when booting off an ISO
<xivulon> I cannot run any test here, but if you can narrow down the scope I can try to go through the code and see if anything jumps out
<evand> which I find to be horribly odd.  Perhaps this is a red herring.
<xivulon> evand as explained above, I think some process might try to grep /proc/mounts by device, and it ends up with 2 lines instead of 1
<xivulon> I would not think the setup makes any difference other than for the bindmount
<xivulon> you might want to try to use a symlink in caper check_device as opposed to bindmount
<davmor2> xivulon: cd re-created and burning I'll hit the nfs unclean with vista too:)
<xivulon> evand, see if this helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22617/
<xivulon> mostly a blind shot but it might help narrow down the issue
<davmor2> xivulon: out of curiosity the 236741 but would that work on a second partition too?
<xivulon> davmor2: yes, to test it you need to have two \ubuntu directories, on any "drive letter"
<xivulon> the uninstaller obviously only has to remove the correct one
<davmor2> xivulon: cool I can test that on the vista machine too then :) Ah one cd so many uses :)
<xivulon> as usual  please add a comment to the bug report
<davmor2> just checking vista for updates first :)
<davmor2> np's
<xivulon> that's like godot
<CIA-48> partman-base: cjwatson * r95 ubuntu/ (11 files in 5 dirs): merge from Debian 121
<davmor2> xivulon: vista up-to-date and partitioned now for wubi
<xivulon> cool
<davmor2> grrr wubi-selfextractor couldn't find wubi.exe
<xivulon> ?
<davmor2> xivulon: Windows cannot find 'wubi.wxw'. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again
<davmor2> s/wxw/exe
<davmor2> does the extractor need wubi.exe on the cd too?
<xivulon> hm no the wubi-self extract is simply wubi compressed with 7z in self extracting mode. i.e. you should be able to run wubi-selfextract from hard disk as well just to test
<davmor2> xivulon: ah hang on does it need to be called wubi-selfextract or can it be called wubi.exe?
<xivulon> hmm I wouldn't think it matters, but I might have changed the makefile in 503 so that the internal name is different...
<xivulon> let me check
<davmor2> I called it wubi.exe so it fell in line with umenu and then remembered that umenu wasn't working#
<xivulon> ah yes that is my fault
<xivulon> skip that test for now, I will produce anothe self extract later on today
<davmor2> when can we expect wubi-selfextract 504 then :)
<xivulon> tonight
<xivulon> or earlier with evand help
<davmor2> mail me at davmor2@gmail.com when It's up and get it asap and test it then :) in the mean time I'll drop 503 on a cd a test with that instead okay
<xivulon> evand can you please apply the patch in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/242682 and rebuild wubi-selfextract?
<CIA-48> anna: cjwatson * r411 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/am.po po/ml.po po/mr.po po/pa.po): merge from Debian 1.32
<CIA-48> anna: cjwatson * r412 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu1
<xivulon> davmor2 in the meantime can you please test LP217348 LP207137+230716  236741
<davmor2> yeap on it I'll still work through as much of the list as poss :)
<davmor2> just made a new cd with 503 on it
<xivulon> a CD won't help without a working selfextract..
<davmor2> Test on my xp box I'll try the vista either tonight or tomorrow :)
<xivulon> great thanks :)
<xivulon> evand we'll need the localized version of XP for a few tests: 136682 222690 223250
<evand> 222690> You need someone with the French version of XP Home, which I do not have nor can I acquire, unfortunately.
<CIA-48> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r737 ubuntu/debian/ (po/mr.po changelog po/ml.po po/pa.po): merge from Debian 52
<CIA-48> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r738 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 52ubuntu1
<evand> xivulon: davmor2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi - built and uploaded
<davmor2> evand: sorry is this the wubi-selfextract?
<evand> Yes
<davmor2> evand: cool ta
<evand> You're welcome
<superm1> evand, do you think you will still be able to get around to adding the fix for bug 219192 in?
<xivulon> evand thanks a lot
<xivulon> evand for 222690 I have already asked verrotin, but no feedback yet
<evand> argh, that completely fell off my todo list.  No, I think it's too late to fix that in .1.
<superm1> oh that's too bad :(
<xivulon> evand did you try the casper fix ^ by any chance?
<evand> really sorry about that.  I'll make sure it gets in .2 as soon as it opens.
<evand> xivulon: yes and it seems to work, but testing again.
<xivulon> evand then it is certainly the bindmount creating issues, so you can either grep for /proc/mounts to find the offending program
<superm1> evand, could you make sure that it's at least fixed in intrepid then in the short term so that when the dailies start coming out, they're ok?
<xivulon> or leave the fix as is not sure if using symlink in casper as opposed to bindmount has any other sideeffect (cjwatson?)
<evand> superm1: indeed, will do
<superm1> thanks
<cjwatson> symlink from where to where?
<cjwatson> I'm sorry, I'm not getting time to follow all of this as it goes past
<xivulon> cjwatson http://paste.ubuntu.com/22617/
<xivulon> was a quick hack to see if the bindmount theory was correct
<evand> http://evalicious.com/tmp/wubi-20080623-syslog-2.txt <- where the bug manifested.
<xivulon> but if the bindmount creates all those issues we might as well use a symlink unless there are objections of course
<cjwatson> you need to be careful that the symlink will actually be resolvable in the new root (symlinks are resolved when they're used, not when they're created); furthermore, other things may well expect to be able to unmount /cdrom later, so you need to do end-to-end tests before doing this
<xivulon> those were the sort of objections I was looking for :P
<davmor2> xivulon: evand: wubi is still dropping into initramfs on a dirty xp drive
<davmor2> s/xp/ntfs
<xivulon> davmor2: yes that is expected
<cjwatson> bind-mounts are resolved at mount time, so they avoid the typical sorts of issues you get when creating symlinks from the initramfs (which by definition is in a different root filesystem)
<xivulon> as we don't have fsck.ntfs
<xivulon> davmor2: you should at least see a more meaningful message, at least in recovery mode
<davmor2> it's not in normal mode
<davmor2> recovery yes
<xivulon> cjwatson: well at least now we know that the bindmount is the issue, so grepping for /proc/mounts should help narrow down the options
<xivulon> hmm don't see how that could work with a symlink: ./scripts/casper-bottom/05mountpoints:mount -n -o move /cdrom /root/cdrom
<xivulon> evand are you sure it works?
<evand> I'm in the process of testing it a second time.
<davmor2> xivulon: 217348 this seems to be resolved now isn't it?  this is why you wanted a copy of the menu.lst isn't it?
<xivulon> should be
<davmor2> you were happy with the menu.lst yesterday so I'm going to assume it's fixed looks the same today :)
<xivulon> davmor2 can you please add some more context about the test, explain for instance that you installed wubi on a secondary hard disk and still booted (provide relevant menu.lst)
<xivulon> the test to be valid should be about a wubi installation on hard disk 2 as you might end up booting off hard disk 1 anyway since that is a normal fallback
<davmor2> Argh mis-read it sorry I'll add in a bit need to do that one on the vista machine.  My own fault.
<davmor2> 224311 I don't have issues with
<davmor2> 227023 doesn't effect me either
<xivulon> davmor2: 224311 cannot be reproduced unless you have the buggy bios... but it important to check that the new grub4dos does not create regressions
<davmor2> np's here :)
<xivulon> same story for 227023
<davmor2> xivulon: other tests will need to wait till latter or in the morning depending on when I get back
<xivulon> does selfextract work now?
<xivulon> np
<xivulon> thanks a bunch for everything
<xivulon> ops too late
<evand> yeah, you're right.  Symlinks don't work as apt-setup wants to unmount and remount it.
<xivulon> plus the mount -o move...
<xivulon> so we know as much as before :(
<xivulon> on a different topic, isn't an initrd panic message supposed to be visible also when not in recovery mode?
<evand> well no, we know that it does work (the install can proceed beyond that point without issue), so we know it's definitely an issue with using a bindmount for some strange reason.
<xivulon> I can see that usplash gets killed
<evand> Not sure offhand.
<xivulon> hmm but doesn't casper bottom 05 try to mount move /cdrom to /root/cdrom? surely that must fail when cdrom is a symlink
<xivulon> evand any progress?
<xivulon> evand I updated to wubi 504 to fix 242682
<bdmurray> evand: is there a test case for bug 241420 at all?
<bdmurray> xivulon: hi!
<xivulon> bdmurray, hi
<xivulon> bdmurray, I commented on 204128 testing
<xivulon> as you can see that would require creating an ISO (must be latest daily 8.04.1) with the new wubi-selfextract
<bdmurray> right, I'd forgotten about using wubi.exe on the hard drive not being a good test.  :(
<xivulon> well np, wubi-selfextract 503 was not working anyway :P
<xivulon> new one (504) should be good
<xivulon> note that the linux side installation will not complete, but that should not be relevant for that bug
<xivulon> linux side installation now only works when using an iso
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-25
<CIA-48> partman-base: cjwatson * r96 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 121ubuntu1
<evand> bdmurray: I added a test case for 241420
<evand> xivulon: I had updated wubi.hardy to include that change as r504 yesterday.  Are you sure you're synced up with LP?
<xivulon> evand strange I checked yesterday and was r503
<xivulon> in fact it didn't flag any conflict
<xivulon> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/hardy
<evand> argh, I thought that branch was bound.
<evand> Apparently not.
<evand> I'll revert my changes and merge.
<xivulon> the bug evaded my as well, debugging something that happens at the end of the installation late at night is quite annoying...
<xivulon> do you have any insight there?
<evand> it's definitely the bind mounting, I'm just not sure why it would cause such a problem.
<evand> I'll keep poking at it, though I welcome any help or suggestions.
<xivulon> is it possible to narrow down what the actual "subprocess" running at the time it fails?
<evand> I'm fairly certain it starts in python-apt, curiously enough.
<evand> It's probably a red herring as mentioned before but printing self.percent makes the bug disappear (which makes absolutely no sense to me).
<xivulon> yes had the same thing happening to e
<xivulon> me
<bdmurray> evand: that's it?
<evand> oh, actually no
<evand> I'll fix momentarily
<bdmurray> and I thought I'd just finished it. :(
<davmor2> xivulon: wubi seem to install okay with the patched selfextract version that evand did yesterday
<davmor2> xivulon: until ofcourse the installation failed
<davmor2> evand: xivulon: want a copy of the .log files?
<davmor2> is or it likely to be the same issue as before?
<evand> same issue, thanks though
<bdmurray> evand: what does Finnish look like in the language choice list?
<xivulon> evand other than that the other think to look at is that panic messages are not displayed in non-recovery mode
<davmor2> evand: np's self extractor works till then anyway :)
<evand> bdmurray: Suomi, I believe
<xivulon> davmor2, can you pls comment in bug (if you haven't done so already)
<bdmurray> evand: okay, that's what I was going to guess
<xivulon> I am not sure if it is intentional or not, I have to test what is the normal panic behaviour
<xivulon> but I think that if you are thrown into busybox any panic message should be visible whether you are in recovery more or not
<davmor2> evand: was the self-extract fix based on 504 or 503?
<evand> 504
<davmor2> evand: ta adding it to the bug report
<davmor2> xivulon: comment added
<davmor2> xivulon: I won't be around now till Wednesday next week on hols so if you need tester just ping the testing channel :)
<holst> oh thank heavens
<holst> I am trying to install ubuntu hardy from a usb stick using a netinstall base
<holst> do I need to specifiy something special to get the modules to load?
<holst> now it loads up to 50% and then fails through
<evand> holst: did you follow section 4.3 of the installation guide to the letter?
<holst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/net-retriever/+bug/234486
<holst> it looks like that one
<holst> i dont know which document you are referring to
<holst> there are about 1001 guides for this sutff
<evand> ah, give the updated images as mentioned in that bug report a shot then
<evand> there's really only one official guide
<evand> sudo apt-get install installation-guide-i386
<holst> oh
<holst> thakns
<holst> (damn keyboard :P)
<evand> then point your browser at /usr/share/doc/installation-guide-i386/en/index.html
<holst> yes, very cool
<holst> now it works, with that update
<holst> it seems that the boot record on the memory stick is overwritten by the installer
<holst> because i cannot boot on the stick after the installer has completed
<holst> or, not overwritten, but overrided
<evand> if you install the bootloader to hd0, then you're installing to the USB stick
<holst> thats probably what happens
<holst> there is no real need to have /boot on a separate partition, unless you are encrypting, right?
<holst> (or using software raid or some other exotic stuff)
<holst> and also, is there some more portable way to specifiy "first hard disk"?
<evand> or if you have an older BIOS that can only read the first 1024 cylinders of the disk.
<holst> using /dev/sdf does not seem to be that secure
<holst> I mean, on another PC that might be /dev/sdb, or something else
<evand> unfortunately, no.  GRUB and Linux have differing opinions on what ends up being the first device.  One of the kernel team members is adding UUID support to GRUB for 8.10 though.
<evand> Which will fix this.
<holst> cool
<holst> then there will be no ambiguity what is "the hard disk"?
<holst> or (first) harddisk even
<holst> well, all our pc:s here are of the same model
<holst> so if there are a higher power on our side, and Murphy stays on vacation, then it might work until 8.10 :)
<evand> heh
<holst> hmm, there is a (last) snag in the installation
<holst> we have something called /NOBACKUP on all boxes
<holst> which of course must be saved during reinstalls
<holst> otherwise the users will kill us :)
<holst> so, I want to format it if it does not exist
<holst> but if it DOES exist
<holst> then I just want to mount it
<holst> http://rafb.net/p/PdwPIi29.html
<holst> I tried that
<holst> but it does not get formated, or mounted
<holst> maybe I missunderstood how flexible that stuff was
<cjwatson> holst: it doesn't sound from your description as if /NOBACKUP is a separate partition
<cjwatson> holst: if it's just an ordinary directory on /, then you can do it by just telling the partitioner to mount / but not to format it (as of 8.04)
<cjwatson> holst: however, unfortunately, it's really hard to do this automatically at the moment, because the automatic partitioner doesn't have any support for selecting an existing partition
<cjwatson> this is something I'm hoping to fix - but at the moment all it can do is create new partitions
<cjwatson> if /NOBACKUP is a separate partition, then I've seen ways to do this by deleting all the other partitions you *don't* want to keep before the partitioner runs, then telling the automatic partitioner to operate on the free space, then mounting it at the end - but they're all a bit hackish
<hardwire> hi
<hardwire> just do manual partitioning, right?
<hardwire> mount it, select not to format it, and cross your fingers that you didn't do it wrong.
<cjwatson> right, but that's not always viable ...
<cjwatson> if you're doing 200 boxes it's not really sane :)
<hardwire> ah.. I should read back
<cjwatson> (I don't know he's doing 200 boxes, but infer that there is a reasonable number from the fact that preseeding was involved at all)
<hardwire> also.. where do you work?
<hardwire> I want to work somewhere with 200 ubuntu boxes..
<hardwire> I think the short and sweet here is that unless all the boxes are identical in partitioning, or specifically have a "tagged" fiesystem (label, uuid database, something) that you will have a somewhat destructive install method.
<hardwire> I'm guessing here, but if you can script a preseed file to check out the existing fstabs then you should be able to use existing partitions to map out what's not NOTBACKUP and simply format those then add the notbackup fstab line back later.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-26
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, please see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/243105
<xivulon> I made a tiny progress
<xivulon> basically the problem is in apt_pkg -> Acquire -> Run
<xivulon> which explain the Type Int error in Pulse (it is the pulse inside acquire.cc not in install.py...)
<xivulon> I still do not know why bindmounts create issues here though
<xivulon> any hint welcome
<xivulon> hmm could the issue be in cdrom.py mountpoint handling? I cannot test anymore
<holst> hmm
<holst> is there some way to format if no file system exist otherwise just mount, in parted?
<holst> http://rafb.net/p/6KigAK96.html
<holst> do you see any problem with my /NOBACKUP partition?
<holst> anyone? :)
<holst> it reformats my disk even if i have method{ keep }
<cjwatson> holst: did you see the comments I addressed to you yesterday evening?
<holst> well, I need to format /
<holst> hmm, reading up on what you said
<holst> gimme a sec
<holst> hmm
<holst> can you run a script that, before the installation starts, runs some formatting?
<cjwatson> yes, unfortunately it's a bit complicated due to bug 239348
<holst> ohh, how bitter, I really wanted to solve this
<cjwatson> but you can do it by using preseed/early_command to write out a script in /lib/partman/display.d/00local and make it executable
<cjwatson> then that will be run at the start of the partitioner
<cjwatson> holst: I'm still not clear on whether your existing /NOBACKUP is a separate partition or just an ordinary directory on /
<holst> I solved it!
<holst> I have two CDs
<holst> one is labeled: FORMAT
<holst> one is labeled: KEEP
<holst> with the obvious meanings for /NOBACKUP :)
<holst> what do you think?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure I understand
<holst> well, one cd formats /NOBACKUP
<holst> and if you know you have a /NOBACKUP,
<holst> then you install with the other CD
<holst> the one labeled KEEP
<holst> which just mounts /NOBACKUP
<cjwatson> it's still tricky to deal with existing partitions in the current automatic partitioner
<cjwatson> 21:22 <cjwatson> holst: however, unfortunately, it's really hard to do this automatically at the moment, because the automatic partitioner doesn't have any support for selecting an existing partition
<cjwatson> 21:22 <cjwatson> this is something I'm hoping to fix - but at the moment all it can do is create new partitions
<cjwatson> 21:23 <cjwatson> if /NOBACKUP is a separate partition, then I've seen ways to do this by deleting all the other partitions you *don't* want to keep before the partitioner runs, then telling the automatic
<cjwatson>                  partitioner to operate on the free space, then mounting it at the end - but they're all a bit hackish
<cjwatson> as I said yesterday
<xivulon> cjwatson how is the cdrom repository handled by apt during installation? is /proc/mounts involved in the process? could bindmounts in /cdrom create problems?
<cjwatson> it just calls mount as far as I know
<cjwatson> though I thought we told it not to do that, generally
<cjwatson> please see the configure_apt method in ubiquity/scripts/install.py
<cjwatson> what I mean is, we configure apt so that it shouldn't muck about with mounting/unmounting /cdrom itself, although ubiquity bind-mounts /cdrom into /target/cdrom
<xivulon> it would still need a mountpoint though, could it be that the mountpoint is retrieved from the device?
<xivulon> so that you end up with 2 mountpoints
<cjwatson> I'm not sure that question makes sense ...
<cjwatson> apt's cdrom mountpoint is part of apt's configuration, /cdrom by default
<xivulon> hm assuming the cd is mounted, apt would need to know the mountpoint I assume
<cjwatson> it isn't retrieved from the device (that doesn't make sense)
<cjwatson> apt-pkg/cdrom.cc:199:   string cdromPath = _config->FindDir("Acquire::cdrom::mount","/cdrom/");
<cjwatson> apt-pkg/cdrom.cc:523:   string CDROM = _config->FindDir("Acquire::cdrom::mount","/cdrom/");
<cjwatson> apt-pkg/cdrom.cc:583:   string CDROM = _config->FindDir("Acquire::cdrom::mount","/cdrom/");
<cjwatson> grep is your friend ;-)
<xivulon> I know, but cannot access the source now, I assume that "/cdrom" is a fallback for "Acquire::cdrom::mount"
<xivulon> and FindDir("Acquire::cdrom::mount") does not parse /proc/mounts by any chance (in case the cdrom is stored as "device")
<cjwatson> no it does not
<cjwatson> if you don't mind me saying so I think you may be a little bit obsessed with /proc/mounts format :-) in most cases it is not an issue
<cjwatson> practically everything either just accesses it as an ordinary directory or uses mount/umount
<xivulon> re 243105 so far we know that the issue is due to cdrom being bindmounted and the trace ends at apt_pkg.PkgAcquireRun
<cjwatson> no, you know that it happens when cdrom is bind-mounted
<cjwatson> that's not quite the same thing as "due to"
<xivulon> true
<cjwatson> I think strace might be more useful than a python stack trace
<xivulon> yes but that is where I ended yesterday night, will resume tonight with strace
<cjwatson> (strace -f, mind, there will be a lot of processes involved)
<cjwatson> in particular I'd be very interested if something in apt were calling umount
<cjwatson> but you should also be able to see it statting files under /cdrom
<cjwatson> oh, hmm!
<cjwatson>    and the '..' file in the mount point and see if they are on the same device.
<cjwatson>    By definition if they are the same then it is not mounted. This should
<cjwatson>    account for symlinked mount points as well. */
<cjwatson> drat, sorry
<cjwatson>  // IsMounted - Returns true if the mount point is mounted              /*{{{*/
<cjwatson>  // ---------------------------------------------------------------------
<cjwatson>  /* This is a simple algorithm that should always work, we stat the mount point
<cjwatson>     and the '..' file in the mount point and see if they are on the same device.
<cjwatson>     By definition if they are the same then it is not mounted. This should
<cjwatson>     account for symlinked mount points as well. */
<cjwatson> if /cdrom is bind-mounted from the same device then that algorithm would fail
<xivulon> ahh
<xivulon> great catch
<cjwatson> though I don't see why a symlink to something on the same device would be any better
<cjwatson> so, while this looks like a plausible guess, it could do with some verification
<cjwatson> furthermore, shouldn't the CD content still be on a different device (albeit loop-mounted) from /target?
<xivulon> cjwatson, would you mind pasting the relevant chunk of code, otherwise I am a bit blind
<cjwatson> I don't have a relevant chunk of code
<cjwatson> the IsMounted code doesn't matter, it's adequately described by the comment above
<cjwatson> it stats /cdrom/ and /cdrom/../ and compares the st_dev fields
<xivulon> I see
<cjwatson> oh, hmm now, apt is running in the live CD root filesystem not in /target
<cjwatson> maybe it just needs to be configured to use /target/cdrom
<cjwatson> you might try something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23063/
<cjwatson> I'm not entirely sure that will work but it makes a twisted kind of sense
<xivulon> ah thanks, will try tonight, I am sure evenad will be able to do some testing earlier on :)
<xivulon> a shame davmor2 is not around
<xivulon> I have updated the bug report with the ^
<CIA-48> hw-detect: cjwatson * r82 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.63
<CIA-48> hw-detect: cjwatson * r83 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.63ubuntu1
<xivulon> cjwatson re 226622, what is the correct behaviour of panic messages? it seems like they are not displayed unless you are in recovery mode
<xivulon> is this by design?
<cjwatson> TheMuso: ^--
<xivulon> I would expect that whenever you are thrown in busybox you should see the error message, whether you booted with usplash or quiet
<cjwatson> (I don't know the answer, but I think TheMuso dug into that last)
 * TheMuso reads scrollback.
<xivulon> TheMuso, basically 226622 patch simply adds a "Meaningful message" to panic
<xivulon> but that is not always displayed
<TheMuso> xivulon: hang on, let me have a look at the bug also.
<TheMuso> You shouldn't need to boot to recovery mode just to get the panic message. Let me look at the hardy initramfs-tools code where the dirty flag message is displayed. I saw it during the intrepid merge, but I'll look at the hardy package to be sure.
<TheMuso> The code looks ok, the only thing I can think of is that mount is not returning the correct status all the time. I currently don't have a windows/wubi setup to test with right away, but I'll set one up tomorrow to see if I can reproduce the issue.
<xivulon> TheMuso, if you run panic "XXX" when booting with quiet splash, do you see "XXX" once you hit the busybox?
<xivulon> I mean in a normal setup
<TheMuso> xivulon: Yes. The panic code kills usplash to display text on the console.
<xivulon> could splash have some "screen artifacts" that hide the text somehow?
<xivulon> like the screen taking some time to reset
<TheMuso> I don't know. All the code does is if it finds usplash_write, it tells it to shut down usplash.
<xivulon> Yep I noticed that, could you test with a panic message in a normal setup booting with quite splash?
<TheMuso> The only way I know to trigger a panic message is to make sure the root device cannot be found, and I don't have full installs on other boxes to test with currently without rebooting this one.
<xivulon> ah you can just add "panic mymessage" somewhere in the initrd
<TheMuso> Yes, but I have a better idea of triggering one. Forcing initramfs to think the root device is something it is not.
<TheMuso> anyway brb will test
<xivulon> much appreciated
<TheMuso> Ok. Its nothing to do with the code at all, well not really. It has to do with the TTY usplash is running on, and the TTY that the error message gets displayed on. What happens is that usplash is on TTY8, and when it gets shut down, the active console is still TTY8.
<TheMuso> However, when text is echoed, its echoed to TTY1, however busybox still gets launched on tty8 because thats where usplash was.
<TheMuso> SO the reason why its seen without usplash is because the tty doesn't get changed.
<TheMuso> So we either echo the text to tty8 if usplash is running, (harder to do), or we switch to tty1 when usplash quits.
<TheMuso> ...which may be harder, as the initramfs doesn't have chvt...
<xivulon> TheMuso not sure if we can push that in, but it possible it would a lot :)
<TheMuso> xivulon: There may be another way I haven't yet thought of.
<xivulon> shall I open a bug against initramfs-tools?
<TheMuso> Yes please do.
<xivulon> #243226
<TheMuso> Thanks./
<xivulon> ah thank you
<xivulon> do you think we can have that in hardy point release?
<TheMuso> 8.04.1 is highly unlikely now.
<xivulon> guess not :(
<xivulon> well it would be almost as good if users could get that via normal updates
<TheMuso> yep.
<xivulon> in most cases that manifest after in post-installation
<xivulon> evand ping
<evand> xivulon: pong
<xivulon> did you see ^
<xivulon> evand do you think we can test the cjwatson patch? looks promising
<xivulon> we also need ferification for 136682
<evand> I'll give it a shot in a second.
<evand> re 136682> I'll give it a shot after we resolve the python-apt mess.
<xivulon> evand does the new iso contain wubi selfextract?
<xivulon> rev 504
<evand> I don't see a new ISO
<evand> link?
<xivulon> ah didn't even notice...
<xivulon> I also see 20.1 :(
<xivulon> anyway, new ISOs will contain rev 504 self-extact correct?
<evand> correct
<giosue_c> I'm having trouble with cdimage/debian-cd and I was hoping someone had a few minutes to help me troubleshoot...
<cjwatson> I'm on the phone, but say what your problem is and stick around
<giosue_c> ok. thanks.
<cjwatson> IIRC you've asked a question several times but left before I could answer ...
<giosue_c> sorry about that.  I think our time zones are quite different :)
<giosue_c> So I've been working on getting a smaller local repository that will work with cdimage, and i think i'm getting close.  but now debootstrap is complaining about the following missing packages:
<giosue_c> Missing debootstrap-required libtext-charwidth-perl
<giosue_c> Missing debootstrap-required libtext-iconv-perl
<giosue_c> Missing debootstrap-required libtext-wrapi18n-perl
<giosue_c> Missing debootstrap-required bsdmainutils
<giosue_c> Missing debootstrap-required debconf-i18n
<giosue_c> Missing debootstrap-required liblocale-gettext-perl
<giosue_c> these packages are all in my repository and show up in the Packages lists... but obviously i've got something wrong.
<cjwatson> IIRC (I'll check in more detail once I'm off the phone, but maybe this will help) that usually indicates that the Priority fields of those packages are wrong
<cjwatson> packages installed by debootstrap are always 'required' or 'important' and it does matter
<giosue_c> ok.  will look into that.
<giosue_c> Looked at each entry in the Packages file and it looks like they are all 'required' or 'important'.
<giosue_c> I was just looking at the main/binary-i386 Packages file.  does debootstrap care about any of the other ones?
<evand> http://evalicious.com/tmp/strace-20080626-1.txt
<evand> read(11, "403 Media Failure\nMedia: Ubuntu "..., 64000) = 97
<evand> write(2, "result could not be parsed", 26) = 26
<xivulon> O_o ETA 55m
<evand> it's nearly 200MB
<xivulon> noticed it
<cjwatson> evand: might want -s 1024 there
<cjwatson> otherwise it tends to get truncated
<evand> cjwatson: noted.  I'm assuming the python process running scripts/install.py was the right thing to attach to, correct?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> giosue_c: those should be enough
<giosue_c> ok.  my repository must be missing something...
<giosue_c> i wish my repo were publicly visible so I could let you have a quick look at it... :(
<giosue_c> cjwatson: if the tasks aren't specified properly (meaning not all overrides are in indices) will that cause problems for debootstrap?
<cjwatson> shouldn't
<cjwatson> only priority overrides matter
<giosue_c> cjwatson: in creating a fairly stripped down local repo I noticed that something in cdimage was complaining if I didn't have $DIST-proposed $DIST-security $DIST-updates in my repo.  However I don't think I need anything more than $DIST to create a CD.  Am I right?
<cjwatson> should be fine ...
<CIA-48> apt-setup: cjwatson * r137 apt-setup/ (apt-setup-verify debian/changelog):
<CIA-48> apt-setup: Initialise local variable 'file' so that apt-setup-verify doesn't get
<CIA-48> apt-setup: excruciatingly confused when you pass file=/path on the kernel command
<CIA-48> apt-setup: line.
<CIA-48> apt-setup: cjwatson * r138 apt-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.37ubuntu2
<giosue_c> I've a general question about creating your own repository.  how does apt-ftparchive know which debs to list in the packages file under main, restricted, etc...  the control file of a package doesn't say anything about where packages belong in the repo.
<giosue_c> Perhaps you use the file list option instead of letting it grind through your entire pool?
<giosue_c> that would be a bummer because you'd have to run it once for every dist and component in your repo.
<cjwatson> giosue_c: we use the file list option for the main Ubuntu archive, and record the information in the override file (see indices/ on any mirror); it's possible for the same version of the same package to be in different components in e.g. hardy and intrepid
<cjwatson> for example it's not uncommon for something to be in universe in hardy and then in main in intrepid, because something in main starts depending on it
<giosue_c> makes sense.
<giosue_c> for the local repo i am trying to create i am generating the Packages and Release files myself and I realized apt-ftparchive wasn't doing the right thing just by scanning the pool.  seems like i need to pull the override files to try to recreate the file lists.
<giosue_c> cjwatson: is there a place i can see the scripts and config files used to build and maintain the main Ubuntu archive?
<cjwatson> I'm afraid that's part of Launchpad, whose source code is not published
<cjwatson> you can look at dak, which does the same kind of job for Debian
<giosue_c> dak.  ok thanks.
<giosue_c> are you a volunteer contributor to ubuntu or do you work for canonical?
<cjwatson> I work for Canonical
<giosue_c> yea.  i thought that you were pulling a pretty heavy load for a volunteer.
<giosue_c> cjwatson: the nonprofit i'm working for is build a distro off xubuntu.  my boss was just down in capetown with some folks from the shuttleworth foundation working on a project to deliver phone service to some townships in S. Africa.
<giosue_c> cjwatson: cdimage has been awesome for getting our own distro off the ground.
<cjwatson> glad to hear it
<cjwatson> have to go to bed now, though :)
<giosue_c> g-nite.  see u round.
<xivulon> what package is on the CD which is not already installed in the live desktop?
<xivulon> this is for testing whether installing something from a bindmounted /cdrom can reproduce the issues without going through the full installation
<xivulon> well never mind I can find out easily
<xivulon> I tried to apt-get install "patch" from a bindmounted /cdrom dir containing iso content and it fails
<xivulon> will try python-apt next
#ubuntu-installer 2008-06-27
<xivulon> evand did you get a full strace at the end with -s 1024?
<ryoohki> does anyone have a ubuntu 8.04 kickstart that installs the lvm?
<hardwire> how do you force the 8.04 CD to use the most recent kernel from the network sources without dropping to a shell to do it manually?
<timbomb> hello?
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson here is my strace http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15639764/ubiquity.strace
<xivulon> cjwatson in your patch should it be "Acquire::cdrom::mount", "/cdrom" as opposed to "/target/cdrom"?
<cjwatson> I meant /target/cdrom; /cdrom is the default
<cjwatson> my reasoning was that python-apt is running in the live CD root, and pointing it at /target/cdrom might convince it that the CD is a different filesystem from /target
<xivulon> ah I see
<cjwatson> thanks for the strace, I'll look at that
<xivulon> np
<xivulon> Could we config it maybe so that the repository is not treated as a cdrom but as a local repo?
<cjwatson> apt's CD-ROM identification is based on inode number and mtime of each item in the root directory, plus some other things
<cjwatson> it looks like that's been confused somehow
<cjwatson> this does slightly confuse me since apt-cdrom has been run
<cjwatson> you're running *without* the patch I posted yesterday, right?
<xivulon> correct
<cjwatson> good, I think it was a red herring
<cjwatson> let's just be clear, I think the completely obvious answer here for 8.04.1 is to revert whatever wubi changes are depending on this
<cjwatson> 8.04.1 is already late and we do not have time to debug this for it
<cjwatson> not and produce something reliable, at any rate
<cjwatson> known old bugs are better than unknown new bugs
<xivulon> cjwatson I have already created a branch for wubi reverting the changes
<cjwatson> ok, good
<xivulon> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/hardy.cd2iso
<xivulon> I haven't tested it though
<cjwatson> now, for post-.1: there is a problem here in that apt isn't configured to stop trying to unmount the CD, but that's not the real issue
<cjwatson> (I'm not happy with treating it as an ordinary local archive BTW, that might get us by the immediate problem but it would create other worse problems later)
<xivulon> evand we need to start hammering hardy.cd2iso then..
<xivulon> please put it on an iso and try installing off CD
<xivulon> wubi-selfextract should still be used within the iso, while the other .exe should be used as standalone executable
<cjwatson> I have it narrowed down as far as "something is wrong with CD-ROM identification", but won't be able to get any further today due to other things on my plate
<xivulon> cjwatson: thanks
<xivulon> I will notify slangasek and pitti then
<xivulon> evand please also doublecheck the URLs in isolist.ini  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/hardy.cd2iso/annotate/agostino.russo%40gmail.com-20080626212319-nyj2otjm34iv07v0?file_id=isolist.ini-20070428121614-qn8q5zgg2pakro1p-1
<giosue_c> good morning! I'm still trying to create a repository from scratch that cdimage can use to generate an i386 alternate installer.  I get to the point where it is calculating what to add to the disc and debootstrap complains about missing some "debootstrap-required" stuff.
<giosue_c> Right now my repository contains everything from main and restricted and the debian-installer stuff from main.
<giosue_c> There are also a bunch of empty Packages files for -proposed -security -updates because without them apt complains.   I probably need to go find apts config file, wherever it runs from and get rid of some stuff...
<giosue_c> just wondering if anyone had any ideas what might be wrong?
<hardwire> hmm.. is the "server" preseed ever going to be an option in the netboot/mini.iso ?
<giosue_c> cjwatson: when targeting hardy I am having a hard time with the extract-debootstrap script in cdimage
<giosue_c> i noticed you fetch the Packages.gz from a different location for hardy.
<giosue_c> the ftp-universe location
<giosue_c> My guess is that there is a different debootstrap-udeb package there because I notice that the hardy version of debootstrap-udeb that is in main doesn't work, files have been moved around.
<giosue_c> course... if anyone else on this channel knows anything about this... I'm all ears.
<cjwatson> hardwire: it's equivalent to 'cli' there
<cjwatson> near enough
<cjwatson> giosue_c: no, ftp-universe is just due to the wacky mirroring setup on the cdimage build machine
<giosue_c> yea i thought something like that
<cjwatson> giosue_c: sounds like you need to pull cdimage - that bug was fixed on 18 July
<cjwatson> err! 18 June
<cjwatson> revno: 704
<cjwatson> author: Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@canonical.com>
<cjwatson> committer: Colin Watson <cjwatson@canonical.com>
<cjwatson> branch nick: cdimage
<cjwatson> timestamp: Wed 2008-06-18 11:37:24 +0100
<giosue_c> oh
<cjwatson> message:
<cjwatson>   current debootstrap in hardy uses /usr/share/debootstrap instead of /usr/lib/debootstrap
<giosue_c> yes it does.
<giosue_c> that makes me so happy
<cjwatson> it was actually fixed locally on cdimage a while back, but needed to push the change into the right branch
<giosue_c> makes sense.
<giosue_c> great!
<giosue_c> I walk out of the office on a friday with good news.
<cjwatson> always nice :)
<cjwatson> anyway, I just stopped by on the way to bed, so ...
<giosue_c> cheers.  have a great weekend
<cjwatson> you too!
<hardwire> cjwatson: cli is good enough, I can just install the linux-server metapackage if needed.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-22
<Twisterss> Hello everyone, I work on Jolicloud and try to adapt a bit ubiquity, and I just discovered that ubiquity includes a cache of the Release files of the ubuntu repositories during install (in d-i/source/apt-setup/apt-setup-signed_release) and I don't understand how it works.
<Twisterss> As this is an old release files, aren't all checksums wrong ?
<Twisterss> I don't understand because with an unmodified version of ubiquity, the only cached Release file is archive.ubuntu.com. The installed servers are fr.archive.ubuntu.com, so the cached Release file isn't used. I have just modified the way for ubiquity to get the codename of the release, and now it caches the Release file of fr.archive.ubuntu.com, that is used. So I get a "Hash Sum mismatch" error when I run apt-get
<cjwatson> Twisterss: it doesn't matter that the old checksums are wrong, it just has to have been a valid signature at some point
<cjwatson> Twisterss: the point of shipping a signed Release file from the start is that that means that apt will always require a signed Release file from that point onward (you can't downgrade from signed to unsigned)
<cjwatson> Twisterss: this prevents man-in-the-middle attacks on the archive
<cjwatson> I forget how it works for mirrors, but I thought I'd considered that
<cjwatson> that may be a bug :)
<cjwatson> generators/50mirror.ubuntu does 'apt-setup-signed-release archive.ubuntu.com "$file"'
<cjwatson> so that should be fine surely ...
<Twisterss> cjwatson: but then it should download again the Release file when you run sudo apt-get update, and I have a problem with that: it never downloads the files unless I manually clear the cache, and I get a checksum mismatch when running apt-get update
<cjwatson> that's the sort of thing that often arises from buggy "transparent" web proxies
<cjwatson> I've seen that problem for other reasons; are you sure you're correct in ascribing it to apt-setup?
<Twisterss> I have no web proxy, and I didn't have this problem until I modified just two lines in ubiquity to change the way ubiquity gets the release codename (it reads a file instead of using lsb-release, because my release name is Jolicloud robby and I still use Ubuntu jaunty repositories)
<Twisterss> cjwatson: my changes:
<Twisterss>  
<Twisterss> -if CODENAME="$(lsb_release -cs)"; then
<Twisterss> -	# TODO cjwatson 2006-04-07: wrong for Debian, I think
<Twisterss> +if CODENAME="$(cat '/etc/upstream-release/codename')"; then
<Twisterss>  	db_set mirror/suite "$CODENAME"
<Twisterss>  	db_set mirror/codename "$CODENAME"
<Twisterss> +else
<Twisterss> +	if CODENAME="$(lsb_release -cs)"; then
<Twisterss> +		# TODO cjwatson 2006-04-07: wrong for Debian, I think
<Twisterss> +		db_set mirror/suite "$CODENAME"
<Twisterss> +		db_set mirror/codename "$CODENAME"
<Twisterss> +	fi
<Twisterss>  fi
<Twisterss> dans scripts/apt-setup
<Twisterss> this is the only file I have changed in ubiquity
<cjwatson> I'm not sure what your problem is then, sorry
<Twisterss> no problem, thank you for the help :)
<cjwatson> I'd be happy to look at full logs if you want to file a bug report and attach them
<Twisterss> I think I understood my problem: to refresh its cache, apt uses a if-modified-since HTTP header, and sets it to the date when the cached Release file was last modified. But when ubiquity installs the file, the date is the date when I created my ISO, so it thinks that the Release file is good, while it isn't. But I don't understand why I just discovered this problem.
<Twisterss> Ok, I understand: when I downloaded the sources of ubiquity, the modification date has been set to the current date, so my package is wrong. cjwatson: Do you have a script to automatically refresh all Release files in ubiquity?
<Twisterss> ok, you probably never refresh them as this is just to ensure that it is signed. So I just changed the modification date to an earlier date with touch. I think it will fix my problem :)
<Twisterss> (this is a big trap for people trying to build the ubiquity package, though)
<cjwatson> Twisterss: I'm surprised the modification date is changed; generally our tools are careful to avoid that
<cjwatson> Twisterss: how did you fetch the sources?
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- cjwatson/cjwatson    189 2009-05-04 15:13 ubiquity/d-i/source/apt-setup/release-files/archive.ubuntu.com/jaunty-proposed/Release.gpg
<cjwatson> -rw-r--r-- cjwatson/cjwatson  41698 2009-05-04 15:13 ubiquity/d-i/source/apt-setup/release-files/archive.ubuntu.com/jaunty-proposed/Release
<cjwatson> (that's from ubiquity_1.13.4.tar.gz)
<Twisterss> yes, but I did a cp :/
<Twisterss> (without -a)
<cjwatson> don't do that then :-)
<Twisterss> I won't do it again ^^
<cjwatson> I don't think it's all that big a trap; mostly people will just use 'apt-get source ubiquity' which won't have this problem
<cjwatson> but you know now :)
<cjwatson> I'll think about whether it's possible to have some safer annotations in the source package to avoid this
<Twisterss> I saw a small bug in the ubiquity source code: the window icon of Ubiquity is hard-coded as the icon in /usr/share/pixmaps, you can't override it with a theme.
<cjwatson> please do file a bug about that
<cjwatson> IRC is not really all that great as a bug tracker :)
<Twisterss> ok
<CIA-5> base-installer: cjwatson * r373 new-pae-naming/ (13 files in 3 dirs): Adjust for new PAE kernel package naming on i386.
<kirkland> fyi, i just tried today's daily karmic amd64 server install
<kirkland> default options
<kirkland> appears i'm hung at grub
<kirkland> hmm, i could be wrong
<kirkland> now it's booting
<kirkland> there was like a 5 minute delay
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Why doesn't oem-config-udeb get installed by anna automatically like oem-config-check does? (ie. oem-config-udeb seems to only get installed if oem-config-check tells anna to do so in a debian-installer-startup.d hook).
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, Is it because oem-config's source package priority is extra and oem-config-udeb doesn't set its own priority to standard like oem-config-check does?
<kirkland> cjwatson: default server karmic install, user is not in the admin group
<kirkland> cjwatson: known issue?
<CIA-5> usb-creator: rgreening * r114 usb-creator/usbcreator/ (backend.py kbackend.py kde_frontend.py): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-5> usb-creator: Fix persist calculation in backend.py/kbackend.py
<CIA-5> usb-creator: Remove try/except block from update free (was a temp test/fix) in kbackend.py
<CIA-5> usb-creator: dd_status needs to know the pid rather than rely on using pipe.pid directly
<CIA-5> usb-creator: new kde_frontend function (read_line) for reading source process input
<CIA-5> usb-creator: remove subprocess.Popen call (implement via new kde_frontend background_process function)
<CIA-5> usb-creator: implement kde_frontend add_io_watch to replace gobject.io_add_watch in kbackend
<jsteel> Im trying to install 9.04 on my new core i7 servers. Unfortunately the server edition cant detect my hard drives and gives me an empty list at the partition menu. Desktop edition can see the drives fine though. Does anybody know what the difference is in the two installers and how I can either user the desktop on for the server install, or fix the server install?
<cody-somerville> Does partman support creating partitions of type "Dell Utility"?
<cody-somerville> superm1, do you know?
<superm1> cody-somerville, depends on what you need to create out of it.  they are inherently fat16 partitions
<superm1> but there are parts of data in there that are not representable in fat16 that can't be written by open source tools (tied tightly to dell factory)
<cody-somerville> superm1, Well, I'm looking to dd in utility partition from Dell so I assume I need it to be an actual dell utility partition type for it to work all fine and dandy.
 * cody-somerville goes for dinner, ttyl
<superm1> ah, well if partman doesn't already support creating such a partition type, you should be able to write a fairly small patch to do so. just use fat16 on the backend for the patch, but set type 'de'.  since you'll be DD'ing it at the end anyway in a post install script, that should be fine.
<CIA-5> usb-creator: rgreening * r115 usb-creator/usbcreator/ (kbackend.py kde_frontend.py):
<CIA-5> usb-creator: Move self.pipe from kbackend.py to frontend and provide accessor methods to the process pipe
<CIA-5> usb-creator: via get_process_pipe() and the pid via get_process_pid(). The background process needs to be
<CIA-5> usb-creator: completely encapsulated in the frontend (since we use KProcess which is toolkit dependant).
<CIA-5> usb-creator: Fix all calls referencing self.pipe, self.pipe.pid to use the new accessors.
<CIA-5> usb-creator: add_child_watch should pass a pid and not pipe
<CIA-5> usb-creator: backend.abort no longer need to have pid passed to it, as it now can use the accessors
<xivulon> I am moving wubi to grub2, have only done the windows side, so things will probably be broken until update-grub is also updated
<xivulon> TheMuso, when you have time can you check the accessibility page of wubi and please let me know (as in post a bug) if it needs to be changed?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-23
<CIA-5> wubi: Agostino Russo * r138 trunk/ (37 files in 17 dirs):
<CIA-5> wubi: * Now using grub2
<CIA-5> wubi: * Fixed typos in pypack
<CIA-5> wubi: * Updated grubutil to rev 31
<jerroome`> does anyone have an example how to use d-i partman on multiple disks ?
<jerroome`> is anyone online here ?
<jerroome> hello, does anyone have an example of a preseed file where partitionnment is done on 2 or more disks
<jerroome> ?
<persia> jerroome, You might just wait a few hours.  Someone who knows may read the backscroll.
<jerroome> ok, I thought there might me new users online
<jerroome> ty
<jerroome> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-installer's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jerroome> does a tool exists to select the right graphic driver automatically ?
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: it's supposed to be that way - oem-config-udeb is only installed when explicitly requested. The entire purpose of oem-config-check is to check whether the relevant debconf question is set and if so deal with installing oem-config-udeb
<cjwatson> kirkland: need logs
<cjwatson> jerroome: I'm afraid partman doesn't really support that
<cjwatson> jerroome: except by means of LVM, perhaps
<cjwatson> jerroome: X should select the right driver automatically, left to its own devices. If it doesn't, file a bug on X
<jerroome> cjwatson : thank you for your hints
<jerroome> cjwatson : what do you mean with : except by means of LVM ?
<cjwatson> jerroome: just what I said
<cjwatson> jerroome: the basic problem is that partman doesn't let you say that you want some filesystems on particular disks; but since LVM lets you just create a volume group that spans all the disks you have, it's then much easier to say just create these filesystems wherever
<cjwatson> in that case you can just say 'd-i partman-auto/method string lvm' and 'd-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda /dev/sdb' or whatever
<cjwatson> but if you try putting multiple disks in partman-auto/disk for regular partitioning, currently, it'll just use the first one that exists
<jerroome> cjwatson :  I never used LVM, I will search some explanations about it, thank you for yours
<kirkland> cjwatson: server install failing at the moment, selecting software, log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202173/
<cjwatson> kirkland: ok, did you read the log and figure out where the most appropriate fix would be? :)
<cjwatson> Jun 23 13:50:58 in-target: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cjwatson> Jun 23 13:50:58 in-target:   ntfs-3g: Depends: libntfs-3g54 but it is not installable
<cjwatson> -> not specifically an installer bug
<kirkland> cjwatson: sorry, moved on to other things
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> that's an archive bug, and you are in a position to fix it :)
<cjwatson> somebody screwed up NEWing ntfs-3g, and put it in the wrong component
<kirkland> heh, okay, i'll get it
<cjwatson> likewise the udeb
<cjwatson> should be obvious from 'M -S ntfs-3g'
<CIA-5> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1110 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move all architectures to 2.6.30-10 kernels.
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, circled back around to this...  just sanity checking my commands
<kirkland> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202253/
<kirkland> i see that libntfs-3g49 and libntfs-3g49-udeb are in main, while the bogeys libntfs-3g54 and libntfs-3g54-udeb are not
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> they belong in main
<kirkland> change-override.py -c main libntfs-3g54
<kirkland> change-override.py -c main libntfs-3g54-udeb
<kirkland> will get them back there
<kirkland> cjwatson: does anything more permanent need to be done to get this to stick?
<kirkland> cjwatson: ie, seeding?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> they're already in main according to dependencies - you should see them in component-mismatches
<kirkland> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<cjwatson> and lo it's ther
<cjwatson> e
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, so the simple change-override should handle it then?
<cjwatson> yes
<kirkland> cjwatson: cool, thanks for the clarification
<kirkland> committed
<cjwatson> ta
<CIA-5> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1111 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu43
<CIA-5> usb-creator: rgreening * r116 usb-creator/usbcreator/ (backend.py backend.py gtk_frontend.py kde_frontend.py): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-5> usb-creator: Replace old backend.py with kbackend.py (kbackend.py was the dev version to move all toolkit
<CIA-5> usb-creator: dependant code to the respective frontend via wrapper methods that can be called from the
<CIA-5> usb-creator: backend.
<CIA-5> usb-creator: Add associated wrapper methods to gtk_frontend.py (similar to kde_frontend.py).
<CIA-5> usb-creator: - add_timeout, background_process, get_process_pid, get_process_pipe, read_line, add_io_watch,
<CIA-5> usb-creator:  add_child_watch, delete_timeout, delete_io_watch
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-24
<cjwatson> evand: what do you think of lp:~cjwatson/ubiquity/remove-tzmap?
 * evand branches
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3286 remove-tzmap/ (37 files in 15 dirs):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-5> ubiquity:  - Remove support for old timezone map.
<cjwatson> I figured we've now had one release with the new map and it looks great, so no need for the insurance option any more
<evand> agreed.  I had tried to rip it out before, but got stuck in autotools hell and forgot about it.
<cjwatson> I think we *may* even be able to remove gdm-signal too and use d-bus instead
<cjwatson> but still working on that
<cjwatson> if so, that would let the gtk frontend be architecture: all at last
<evand> very cool
<evand> though hrm, this seems to be a bit broken somewhere
<cjwatson> I only tested it up to autogen :)
<CIA-5> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1112 ubuntu/ (build/config/i386/netboot.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-5> debian-installer: Disable netboot/386 for now, as the 386 kernel apparently wasn't merged
<CIA-5> debian-installer: along with the rest of ports.
<CIA-5> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1113 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu44
<cjwatson> evand: ... what was the breakage?
<evand> ./configure: line 15694: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
<evand> ./configure: line 15694: `fi'
<evand> if I remember correctly, this is the same problem I ran into when I tried it
<cjwatson> should be easy to fix, let's see
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3287 remove-tzmap/ (configure configure.ac): use proper syntax for setting GTK_CFLAGS/GTK_LIBS to the empty string
<cjwatson> (can't push yet, LP down)
<cjwatson> the proper syntax is only documented in the header comment for AC_SUBST in /usr/share/autoconf/autoconf/general.m4, AFAICS
<cjwatson> # Create an output variable from a shell VARIABLE.  If VALUE is given
<cjwatson> # assign it to VARIABLE.  Use `""' if you want to set VARIABLE to an
<cjwatson> # empty value, not an empty second argument.
<cjwatson> of course all of that goes away anyway if we can remove gdm-signal too :)
<evand> ahh
<cjwatson> 11:03 <cjwatson> of course all of that goes away anyway if we can remove gdm-signal too :)
<cjwatson> which reminds me, let's see if that dbussery works in jaunty
<cjwatson> I'm thinking of something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/202784/
<cjwatson> I forget why we didn't use that earlier though
<evand> looks reasonable enough
<cjwatson> I think that RequestReboot wasn't quite working properly in jaunty or something, we discussed it in #ubuntu-devel on 2009-04-07
<cjwatson> hmm, it seems to work fine in jaunty so I don't quite understand what the problem was
<cjwatson> something to do with the case where gnome-session isn't used perhaps
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3286 ubiquity/ (37 files in 15 dirs): merge lp:~cjwatson/ubiquity/remove-tzmap
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3287 ubiquity/ (26 files in 9 dirs):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Use a D-Bus call to gnome-session rather than the old gdm-signal code
<CIA-5> ubiquity: we copied from powermanagement-interface. We need to depend on
<CIA-5> ubiquity: python-dbus for this, but on the upside ubiquity-frontend-gtk becomes
<CIA-5> ubiquity: architecture-independent.
<CIA-5> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r615 ubuntu/debian/ (21 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 2.29
<CIA-5> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r616 ubuntu/debian/po/ (ast.po et.po kk.po): Ubuntu branding for new translations
<CIA-5> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r617 ubuntu/debian/po/ (66 files): fix broken Report-Msgid-Bugs-To
<CIA-5> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r618 ubuntu/Mirrors.masterlist: update Mirrors.masterlist to Debian 2.29
<CIA-5> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r619 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Drop hppa support, as hppa is EOL in Karmic.
<CIA-5> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r620 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.29ubuntu1
<rgreening> hi evand
<evand> hello
<evand> apologies if I disappear, wl.ko is acting up today.
<rgreening> we now have a common backend.py to work from...
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> evand: time to properly package it and start bug fixing both sides...
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> evand has a spastic netcard :P
<evand> indeed
<CIA-5> user-setup: cjwatson * r185 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/cs.po po/eu.po po/fi.po po/zh_CN.po): merge from Debian 1.27
<CIA-5> user-setup: cjwatson * r186 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.27ubuntu1
<cjwatson> evand: could you do the partman-efi merge that's on your list?
<evand> cjwatson: sure thing
<CIA-5> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r444 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog compat control): merge from Debian 1.31
<CIA-5> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r445 ubuntu/debian/po/ (ast.po et.po kk.po): debconf-updatepo for new translations
<CIA-5> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r446 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.31ubuntu1
<CIA-5> apt-setup: cjwatson * r168 ubuntu/debian/ (20 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1:0.41
<CIA-5> apt-setup: cjwatson * r169 ubuntu/debian/po/ (16 files): debconf-updatepo for new translations
<CIA-5> apt-setup: cjwatson * r170 ubuntu/ (16 files in 8 dirs): Add Release files for karmic.
<CIA-5> apt-setup: cjwatson * r171 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.41ubuntu1
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3288 ubiquity/.bzrignore: .bzrignore cleanups following removal of src/
<hardaway> i am trying to find out what is happening with ubiquity
<hardaway> it has problems when installing karmic remix--at the update-grub stage of installation
<hardaway> maybe cjwatson can provide some info
<cjwatson> hardaway: alpha 2? that was a documented problem in the release notes
<cjwatson> it's been fixed since alpha 2
<hardaway> i tried the remix install dated june 20 and it was broken--i filed a bug and you needed more info which i subsequently attached to the bug report
<cjwatson> I don't know what "remix" means on its own
<cjwatson> do you mean netbook remix
<cjwatson> ?
<hardaway> karmic remix
<cjwatson> we don't produce anything by that name
<cjwatson> what URL?
<hardaway> the Ubuntu remix for netbooks
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-25
<cjwatson> "Ubuntu Netbook Remix", then
<cjwatson> hardaway: ok, what was the bug number?
<hardaway> 390074
<cjwatson> (I wasn't just being pedantic; the reason I was pressing for the exact name is that "remix" basically just means "something that's a bit like Ubuntu proper but with some different packages from the Ubuntu archive and maybe a few configuration changes". There are lots of remixes so it could have been anything)
<hardaway> unstood
<hardaway> understood
<cjwatson> so for some reason that still appears to be grub 1
<hardaway> i will be happy when the grub 1 or 2 or whichever one plays nice with the Mac EFI is fixed
<cjwatson> well, both in principle ought to
<cjwatson> though grub 1 is clearly not managing it here
<hardaway> i dont understand---with 8.10 and 9.04 i dont have any problem installing
<cjwatson> I expect it'd be easier to debug with grub 2
<cjwatson> grub is being changed around in karmic, some breakage is to be expected
<hardaway> cool---any ideas when i might try again
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> I haven't debugged it yet!
<cjwatson> don't ask me for an ETA when I haven't even figured out the problem
<cjwatson> cart before horse etc. :)
<hardaway> sorry--i just did not have any idea of the status
<cjwatson> nor do I
<hardaway> where you at the linux foundation collaboration summit this year
 * cjwatson spots an unrelated bug in your syslog and goes to fix that
<cjwatson> no, I wasn't
<hardaway> just wondering---i saw a number of Canonical folks there
<hardaway> Martin Pitt and I always chat
<cjwatson> hardaway: ok, so looks as if this bug is basically fixed but we need to upload the ubiquity package before the fix takes effect. This will be at some point in the next couple of days. I'll let you know by closing the bug when this has happened
<cjwatson> hardaway: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/grub-installer/ubuntu/revision/787 was the fix
<hardaway> thank you
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3289 ubiquity/ (build/ltmain.sh Makefile.in): remove a stray bit of libtool
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3290 ubiquity/debian/rules: GTK frontend no longer needs pygobject-codegen-2.0
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3291 ubiquity/debian/rules: no longer need to pass PYTHON to configure
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3292 ubiquity/debian/rules: no longer need to set pythondir/pyexecdir
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3293 ubiquity/ (8 files in 3 dirs): no more compiled C code outside d-i/; remove autotools macros required only for that
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3294 ubiquity/configure.ac: better m4 quoting
<CIA-5> localechooser: cjwatson * r149 ubuntu/ (9 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.12
<CIA-5> localechooser: cjwatson * r150 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.12ubuntu1
<nnookk> Hello, I've a problem with 9.04-alternate. I'm trying to install on an MSi Wind, which has Realtek wifi and no cdrom. Installer tries to get on the 'net, but doesn't let me specify network interface, so it fails. I don't know how to manually install packages from the .iso.
<jerroome> hi, I'm modifying grub in order to install make a network system with preseed configuration. My problem is that once the install kernel is loaded and that the system is detecting hardware, it doesn't detect the hd. If I start an install over pxe, the hd is detected. I imagine that the hd is probably busy, are there any possibilities to reinstall a system over network by modifying grub, or am I on the wrong road ... ?
<CIA-5> tasksel: cjwatson * r1414 ubuntu/debian/changelog: UNRELEASED, since this apparently wasn't uploaded
<CIA-5> tasksel: cjwatson * r1415 ubuntu/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-5> tasksel: Point Ubuntu task update script at karmic.
<CIA-5> tasksel: (Also fixes previous commit to actually work.)
<CIA-5> tasksel: cjwatson * r1416 ubuntu/ (5 files in 3 dirs): Add Ubuntu Netbook Remix seeds, including support for Task-Name fields.
<CIA-5> tasksel: cjwatson * r1417 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.73ubuntu19
<CIA-5> base-installer: cjwatson * r373 ubuntu/ (13 files in 3 dirs): merge lp:~cjwatson/base-installer/new-pae-naming
<CIA-5> base-installer: cjwatson * r374 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.101ubuntu2
<acovino610> Is it possible to send video as text message with the HTC touch?
<hardaway> how is the updating of ubiquity coming
<cjwatson> haven't done it yet
<CIA-5> partman-base: cjwatson * r160 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog parted_server.c): merge from Debian 131
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian: HTTP Error 404: No such bug (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=131;mbox=yes)
 * cjwatson starts in on the requisite dependency chain ...
<CIA-5> localechooser: cjwatson * r151 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog mktemplates.shortlist):
<CIA-5> localechooser: mktemplates.shortlist sometimes seems to hang in "sed -e 's/,/\\\\,/'"
<CIA-5> localechooser: when running in a UTF-8 locale. Work around this by forcing LC_ALL=C,
<CIA-5> localechooser: which we need to be able to operate in anyway for buildds.
<CIA-5> localechooser: cjwatson * r152 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.12ubuntu2
<cjwatson> hardaway: sorry for the slowness, wrestling with a parted build failure
<hardaway> no problem colin---i am just really excited about the interface on this product---i want to show some companies how good Ubuntu is
<cjwatson> as long as you and they are both aware that karmic is unreleased :)
<cr3> cjwatson: by the way, in case you didn't know, I've had live cd installations automated for almost a week now and everything is running smoothly. it seems to be even working for other flavours such as kubuntu, mythbuntu, xubuntu, etc.
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks to you and evand, good work on preseeding!
<cjwatson> neat
<NCommander> cr3, nice :-). Is there any chance that framework is available publicly for testing on some of the ports architectures by any chance?
 * cjwatson uploads fixed parted
<cr3> NCommander: sorry dude, for internal use only
<hardaway> cool
<hardaway> cjwatson: i will handle this just right---you just keep making Ubuntu perfect
<cjwatson> heh
<hardaway> cjwatson: did you crack the parted build failure
<cjwatson> yes, 20:53  * cjwatson uploads fixed parted
<hardaway> alright!
<cjwatson> needs another archive admin to process the new binaries for me, and then once those publish I can upload partman-base and ubiquity
<cjwatson> haven't tested new ubiquity at all but it will at least resolve *your* bug, even if it introduces others ...
<cjwatson> if it breaks tomorrow, I'm on holiday, try evand instead
<cjwatson> oh, evand is on holiday too - you'll probably just have to wait until Monday then
<hardaway> thank you--have a good holiday
<CIA-5> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r709 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 68
<CIA-5> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r710 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 68ubuntu1
<CIA-5> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r760 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog valid_filesystems/ext4): merge from Debian 58
<CIA-5> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r761 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 58ubuntu1
<CIA-5> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r194 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.63
<CIA-5> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r195 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.63ubuntu1
<CIA-5> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1114 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new components (especially fixed busybox).
<cjwatson> sigh, slow buildds. I'm just going to go to bed and if I happen to have a bout of insomnia I'll do the rest of the necessary uploads ...
 * cjwatson hates leaving d-i broken
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-26
<hardaway> cjwatson: where do i go to get the update tomorrow?
<jerroome> hi, I'm modifying grub in order to install make a network system
<jerroome> 	   with preseed configuration. My problem is that once the install
<jerroome> 	   kernel is loaded and that the system is detecting hardware, it
<jerroome> 	   doesn't detect the hd. If I start an install over pxe, the hd is
<jerroome> 	   detected. I imagine that the hd is probably busy, are there any
<jerroome> 	   possibilities to reinstall a system over network by modifying grub,
<jerroome> 	   or am I on the wrong road ... ?
<jerroome> sorry, was copy paste ...
<CIA-5> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1115 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu45
<CIA-5> partman-base: cjwatson * r161 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 131ubuntu1
<cjwatson> jerroome: I'm sorry, I don't know the answer to your question. Why is grub involved? The installer usually boots itself using syslinux.
<cjwatson> jerroome: You might be better off trying on the mailing list, where it would be easier to give more details (see /topic).
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3295 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.41ubuntu1,
<CIA-5> ubiquity: base-installer 1.101ubuntu2, choose-mirror 2.29ubuntu1, clock-setup
<CIA-5> ubiquity: 0.98ubuntu1, debian-installer-utils 1.69ubuntu1, grub-installer
<CIA-5> ubiquity: 1.38ubuntu1, localechooser 2.12ubuntu2, partconf 1.31, partman-auto
<CIA-5> ubiquity: 86ubuntu1, partman-base 131ubuntu1, partman-basicfilesystems 63ubuntu1,
<CIA-5> ubiquity: partman-basicmethods 43, partman-efi 20ubuntu1, partman- ext3 58ubuntu1,
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3296 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.13.5
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3297 ubiquity/debian/changelog: fix up hyphenation in 1.13.5's changelog
<jerroome> cjwatson :  thank you
<jerroome> how can I force not to install a language pack ? the machine I'm installing only has 62MB of memory and it's taking too long ...
<jerroome> does anyone know what preseed command I should use so that no language is installed ?
<jerroome> hi, is it possible to launch a background task inside preseed/early_command string ?
<jerroome> hi, is it possible to launch a background task inside
<jerroome> 	   preseed/early_command string ?  [17:39]
<jerroome> ERC> *
<jerroome> sorry
<cody-somerville> jerroome, Try and let us know how it works
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3298 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Fix syntax error in install.py (LP: #392424).
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3299 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Add sanity-check on clean to stop trivial syntax errors like this being
<CIA-5> ubiquity: uploaded again.
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3300 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.13.6
<CIA-2> usb-creator: rgreening * r117 usb-creator/ (56 files in 8 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-2> usb-creator: Split KDE/GTK packaging merge - packages now build - yay!
<CIA-2> usb-creator: - Updated Makefile for po generation
<CIA-2> usb-creator: - Updated TODO
<CIA-2> usb-creator: - Move usb-creator to usb-creator-gtk and update icons, files, packaging for this
<CIA-2> usb-creator: - Bump debhelper compatibility and standards version
<CIA-2> usb-creator: - Split off common pkg elements into usb-creator-common (conflict/replaces old usb-creator)
<CIA-2> usb-creator: rgreening * r118 usb-creator/debian/changelog: Update changelog entry
<CIA-2> usb-creator: rgreening * r119 usb-creator/debian/usb-creator-common.install: Added missing package for install of usb-creator-common
<rgreening> persia: ping
<rgreening> mcasadevall / persia: FYI: usb-creator-kde is ported (some minor bugs/translation to address). In my PPA ~roderick-greening if you desire to look or point anyone to it.
<rgreening> and it's been uploaded to main bzr repo (I'll have evand review and release as soon as I catch him online)
<rgreening> yay
#ubuntu-installer 2009-06-27
<rgreening> mcasadevall: ping-a-loo
<rgreening> hmm... or is that NCommander
<NCommander> rgreening, both
<rgreening> uh-huh... Identity crisis abounds
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> NCommander: you see my msg earlier
<NCommander> indeed
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> It was a bit of porting (and learning gtk
 * rgreening apt-get purge gtk******
<rgreening> :)
<mcasadevall> ahaha
<hardaway> cjwatson: I guess the update did not make it---the June 27 cdimage still has the June 15 manifest
<hardaway> how about ubiquity?
<Ahmuck> ah ha.  i think i may have found the right forum
<Ahmuck> forum/channel
<Ahmuck> i need to understand some things about the installer and am hoping somebody can help me
<cjwatson> Ahmuck: best to ask straight out, and then we can answer when available (I'm just here very briefly)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-28
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1297 lucid-proposed/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-23 kernels.
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1298 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.2
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1325 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-97> debian-installer: vga=788 seems to work now that vesafb and fbcon are built into the
<CIA-97> debian-installer: kernel, and it's very much faster in kvm, so resync with Debian and use
<CIA-97> debian-installer: it.
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1326 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu11
<msergei> I've tried to modify seeds to create "minimal" distro based on the just openssh-server seed.. and now I'm getting message "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources". What can it be, boot seed mclearly specifies which kernels to use
<msergei> "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources" - what kind of seed configuration can case this? ISO contains kernel (2.6.32-22)
<cjwatson> msergei: can I see the full installer syslog, please?
<msergei> How can I recover it from the session?
<msergei> I'm trying to install it within virtual machine (Parallels)
<cjwatson> you should have shells on alt-f2 and alt-f2
<cjwatson> alt-f3
<cjwatson> you can run 'anna-install openssh-client-udeb' and then scp it out
<msergei> http://pastebin.com/qgn19PxE
<msergei> Wow, I did not even expect I can install ssh client within.. that's fantastic as it was such a pain to go through pages and pages in "more"
<cjwatson> shows that signature verification failed; if you're building your own Packages files, it may be simplest to boot with debian-installer/allow_unauthenticated=true
<cjwatson> or else possibly /cdrom/dists/lucid/Release.gpg is invalid in some other way; I can't easily tell from here
<msergei> Interesting, I haven't added any of my own packages yet.
<msergei> I created GNUPG keys in the secret folder but that is it
<cjwatson> or maybe you left out ubuntu-keyring
<msergei> what do you mean "left out ubuntu-keyring"?
<cjwatson> or you're re-signing Release with a different key
<cjwatson> it's a package
<cjwatson> or something like that - I really can't tell easily from here, but hopefully this gives you enough clues to investigate?
<msergei> I hope it will… just one question in the ubuntu-cdimage  in etc there is a config file and it has key SIGNING_KEYID - what should it be?
<msergei> WHen I branched ubuntu-cdimage it was FBB75451
<msergei> but I though I had to use my own key id..
<cjwatson> well, you certainly can't sign with FBB75451 (at least I hope you can't!)
<msergei> :)
<cjwatson> but I'd recommend just leaving your images unsigned to start with
<msergei> I see
<cjwatson> if you don't create files under secret/dot-gnupg, it won't try to sign images
<cjwatson> and leave SIGNING_KEYID empty (in debian-cd/CONF.sh as well)
<msergei> Hm now I'm again hitting my head against the wall with new problem http://pastebin.com/PAMCk9Ls This time it says that it can not install package linux-generic
<cjwatson> 1685. Jun 28 20:13:30 apt-setup: gpgv:
<cjwatson> 1686. Jun 28 20:13:30 apt-setup: verify signatures failed: eof
<cjwatson> 1687. Jun 28 20:13:30 apt-setup: E: Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2)
<cjwatson> 1688. Jun 28 20:13:30 apt-setup: W: Signature verification failed for: /cdrom/dists/lucid/Release.gpg
<cjwatson> again ...
<cjwatson> no direct mention of linux-generic in that log
<msergei> I know
<msergei> I can't make sense of the UI and log.. considering that I've passed paramaters
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-29
<dpm> morning ev, have you had the chance to read the e-mail I sent re: usb-creator documentation? If you're ok with that, I'll go on and contact the docs team now.
<ev> dpm: yeah, that sounds great
<ev> sorry for not replying sooner
<ev> I was on vacation yesterday
<ev> thanks for taking the lead on this one
<dpm> ev, cool thanks! No worries about not responding earlier, I hope you had a great day off :-)
<ev> thanks, it was indeed quite lovely
<ev> (other than the rail system falling over - still not entirely sure what a "points failure" is, other than a reason to book a cab)
<StevenK> ev: Railway points are how they guide the train from one set of rails to another. Points failure -> they don't switch and the train that was coming to you goes somewhere else
<ev> ahhhh
<ev> thanks StevenK
<dpm> oh, I've heard better ones as well: there are leaves on the rails
<dpm> railtracks
<ev> yeah, TFL collapses at the first sight of leaves
<ev> or snow
<dpm> :-)
<ev> but hey, I can't complain too much
<ev> the US is miles behind the UK when it comes to public transit
<ev> I lived in the most rail-covered state in the nation, and it still couldn't hold a candle to this
<cjwatson> ev: are you planning that ubiquity upload today?  I'd like to have all the alpha-2 bits in place ASAP
<ev> indeed
<ev> working on it now
<cjwatson> thanks
<ev> just testing to make sure it actually works
<CIA-97> migration-assistant: evand * r104 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: No change upload for Maverick.
 * ev shakes his fist at the publisher
<ev> waiting on migration-assistant
<ev> I'm going out for the Canonical picnic, so I'll finish the upload when I get back
<superm1> perhaps you 'cheat' and just bump the manifest and drop the source package in place?
<ev> would do, but I'm running late
<ev> thanks for the tip though
<applejack> hi, anyone know how to stop modem-manager/networkmanager from claiming a particular serial port?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-06-30
<cjwatson> ev: no ubiquity? :(
<cjwatson> I'll just put CD builds on manual until it arrives
<twb> Can I tell casper (via a boot: param) to expose the cow within the pivot_root?
<FourDollars> Does anyone know how to change the default keyboard layout of ubiquity?
<ev> sorry about that, I only just realized what I was doing wrong
<ev> (branch was out of date and I didn't notice - migration-assistant being the only update should've tipped me off)
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4127 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-97> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup
<CIA-97> ubiquity: 1:0.45ubuntu1, base-installer 1.107ubuntu1, choose-mirror
<CIA-97> ubiquity: 2.33ubuntu1, debian-installer-utils 1.75ubuntu1, flash-kernel
<CIA-97> ubiquity: 2.28ubuntu1, migration-assistant 0.6.7, partconf 1.33, partman-auto
<CIA-97> ubiquity: 91ubuntu2, partman-base 141ubuntu1, partman-basicfilesystems
<CIA-97> ubiquity: 63ubuntu6, partman-basicmethods 44, partman-efi 20ubuntu2, partman-
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4128 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.0
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4129 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-97> ubiquity: finish-install.apt-cdrom-setup has moved to finish-install.d/10apt-
<CIA-97> ubiquity: cdrom-setup.
<cjwatson> ev: will that fix hit the next publisher cycle?
<ev> cjwatson: hopefully
<ev> just checking to see if I missed anything else
<ev> nearly there
<ev> right, uploaded
<cjwatson> thanks
<ev> sure thing
<ara> ev, the debian-installer is not downloading the missing langpacks. bug 600120
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600120 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "In Maverick Alpha 2, the langpacks are not downloaded during the installation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600120
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4130 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.1
<ara> it is not urgent, but note it somewhere :)
<cjwatson> I can look at that
<ara> thanks
<ev> thanks
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson: wubi isn't working on the ubuntu cds
<davmor2> I'm getting error:  No CD detected, cannot run CD menu
<davmor2> I'm assuming it is a config issue but I could be wrong
<cjwatson> ev: could you rebuild with wubi trunk r190 to fix the above?
<ev> indeed, on it now
<cjwatson> BTW do you build it on lucid or maverick?
<ev> ooh, good call
<ev> I'll need a maverick chroot for this
<cjwatson> if you build it on maverick, it needs one other change for the grub-mkimage configuration
<cjwatson> committed as r191
<ev> nice, thanks
<cjwatson> actually one more ...
<cjwatson> OK, r192 then
<ev> just building a maverick chroot
<ev> right, sorted
<ev> new CDs will have wubi r192
<superm1> cjwatson, turns out my corporate portable was just replaced with an E6410 that also supports EFI.  Do you have an updated GRUB test image with those fixes you've made thus far?  I'd be glad to give it a whirl if so
<cjwatson> not right now as I was off spending a week helping out with a certain other project you may be familiar with ;-)
<cjwatson> I'll hopefully get back to it by next week, but I really want to get a new grub upstream in first as it has a video reorganisation that's significant for systems with GOP graphics
<superm1> Ok, sounds good.
<superm1> I'm not sure what GOP stands for, is that referring to discrete graphics?
<superm1> as it turns out, this machine does have an NVIDIA card, so it would be worthwhile to wait that out anyhow if so
<cjwatson> superm1: GOP => Graphics Output Protocol, replaces UGA
<davmor2> ev: just to double check the "learn more" option is meant to go to www.ubuntu.com,  I thought it used to go to a help page.
<davmor2> or the desktop features page
<davmor2> I might be dreaming thought
<davmor2> though even
<cjwatson> superm1: firmware generally (I believe) supports one or the other; older versions of EFI specified UGA, UEFI 2.3 (at least) specifies GOP
<ev> davmor2: ubuntu.com
<ev> there's no sense assuming we know better than the website when it comes to the best first place to send the user
<davmor2> ev: thanks
<davmor2> ev, cjwatson: wubi on the new ubuntu cd fails as soon as it reboots from windows to run ubiquity
<davmor2> drops into grub shell
<ev> davmor2: please do the usual dance of turning on debugging and pastebinning what you can.
<davmor2> ev: will do as soon as I have time but I'm running low on that at the minute
<ev> sure
<ev> thanks
<davmor2> ev: meh run out of time infact,  I'll have a crack at it tomorrow for you.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4131 ubiquity/ (compat/udpkg debian/changelog): Cause 'compat/udpkg --print-os' to always print 'linux' (LP: #600244).
<CIA-97> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4132 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.2
<msergei> Hello, I've created a seed and named task in it. Added it to the ship seed and it is on the cd as I can tell. Then in the preseed file I'm selecting this new seed with task with command "tasksel tasksel/first multiselect mycooltask"
<msergei> but it is not installed
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-01
<Ian_Daniher>  Hey all, I'm trying to make a live USB key from a custom ubuntu-based .iso. I'm unable to get the usb-creator-gtk program to do respond to any button clicks or, connectedly, create a USB disk.
<Ian_Daniher> using version 0.2.22 on a fresh Lucid install
<Ian_Daniher> the ISO image I'm attempting to live-USB can be found here: http://teach.laptop.org/~it/USR-i386-20100208.iso
<Ian_Daniher> Thanks!
<Ian_Daniher> *and yes, I tried running usb-creator-gtk as root
<ev> Ian_Daniher: don't run usb-creator-gtk as root, it's entirely unnecessary.  It has a privileged process that it talks to over dbus for such tasks.
<ev> Ian_Daniher: can you pastebin your ~/.usbcreator.log
<davmor2> ev: am I being a dipstick? How do I put the install into debug mode when I don't get the grub options in the first place
<ev> davmor2: can you elaborate?  Which grub options?  Ubiquity or Wubi?
<davmor2> ev: so I've installed the windows side of wubi,  I've rebooted windows, as soon as grub kicks in it drops into grub shell
<davmor2> ev: So normally I would select from the grub menu the debug option and carry on with the install but I don't have that option
<ev> oh, hold down shift
<the-dude> cjwatson: whats the status of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/218965
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 218965 in netcfg (Debian) (and 1 other project) "preseeding hostname doesn't work in a network install (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Unknown,New]
<ev> before you get to grub
<davmor2> ev: nope tried that it's dropping straight into grub shell
<ev> davmor2: can you go back into windows, edit the grub config under C:\Ubuntu to have 'set debug=all' at the top, then reboot.
<davmor2> that I can probably do.   Need to reboot this machine biab
<davmor2> ev: okay so added the set debug=all at the top of C:\ubuntu\install\boot\grub\grub.cfg rebooted straight into grub shell again
<ev> was it more verbose in its output though?
<davmor2> nope identical from what I can see.   There is no disk started so no files logged so I don't know if I can get output from grub shell itself
<ev> odd
<davmor2> I'm wondering if grub just can't find the disk and is just stopping dead
<ev> what do you mean by, "there is no disk started"?
<cjwatson> suggests that it isn't managing to read that grub.cfg
<cjwatson> the-dude: not currently high on my list
<davmor2> cjwatson: could be
<the-dude> cjwatson: can I help in any way?
<ev> davmor2: can you file a bug so we can track this?
<cjwatson> the-dude: probably best to raise it on debian-boot, since it's a long-standing bug there too
<cjwatson> see the linked Debian bug
<davmor2> ev: yeap
<ev> davmor2: cheers
<davmor2> ev: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/600578
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600578 in wubi "installer drops into grub shell after rebooting from windows. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> ev: did you have a chance to look at bug 588705?  it's still in the alpha-2 release notes, and we'll release with it, but I don't want to carry that note over too often
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588705 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "maverick alpha1 alternate - impossible creation of encrypted /Home (affects: 1) (heat: 139)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588705
<ev> cjwatson: no, I've been head-down in development mode.  But as you suggest this is important, and I've marked it in my calendar to make sure I address it this/next week.
<cjwatson> thanks
<the-dude> cjwatson: im going to rebuild initrd with the provided patch and see if that works
<CIA-97> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1327 ubuntu/ (build/util/get-packages debian/changelog): Support building with new apt mirror method.
<cjwatson> ev: you might be clear, I can't reproduce the encrypted home bug
<cjwatson> (I ran out of stuff I could face doing, so tried it)
<ev> heh, hooray
<ev> I'll still give it a go, see if I can reproduce it
<cjwatson> yeah
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-02
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4124 ubiquity.maverick-redesign/ (22 files in 6 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-97> ubiquity: Initial commit of the maverick redesign work.
<CIA-97> ubiquity:  - Add a prepare page.
<CIA-97> ubiquity:  - Create a installation progress section in the main UI file.
<CIA-97> ubiquity:  - Created a title section in the main UI file.
<CIA-97> ubiquity:  - Titles are set by declaring plugin_title in each plugin.
<CIA-97> ubiquity:  - Remove the window size hacks. We're aiming for a single window size that
<davmor2> ev: out of interest what is it with the wifi stuff?
<ev> you mean why am I doing it?
<davmor2> ev: Yeap
<ev> davmor2: the installer redesign specification calls for a wireless network page.  It's quite helpful to have an Internet connection while installing, and not everyone is plugged into an ethernet cable
<ev> the installer will hit the Internet for figuring out your timezone via geoip, looking up a timezone by town name via the geonames database, downloading updates released since this version of Ubuntu, and downloading langpacks as always
<davmor2> ev okay that makes sense :)
<ev> we'll also have the network manager applet there, as we're putting a panel in the installer session
<ev> either when someone finishes upanel, or when I get around to writing one (assuming gnome-panel is too bloated)
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4125 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/gtkwidgets.py: Add a GreyableBin container that uses client side windows to create a greyed-out effect.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4126 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/gtkwidgets.py:
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Add CellRendererPixbufWithOverlay (does what it says on the tin).
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Add WirelessWidget, which talks to the WirelessManager service over dbus.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4127 maverick-redesign/bin/ubiquity-wireless-manager: Add the WirelessManager dbus service.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-03
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4128 maverick-redesign/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Added Glade catalog for custom widgets.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Added auto_shrink function for shrinking a window on child hide.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Give all available space to the child in GreyableBin.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: * Add a greyed property to GreyableBin.
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4129 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/gtkwidgets.py: typo
<CIA-97> ubiquity: evand * r4130 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/gtkwidgets.py: Support uint64-sized values in the PartitionBox widget.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-27
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1472 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.0-2 kernels.
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1473 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu38
<TheMuso> ev: I've been looking at ubiquity code, pondering where I should add the accessibility profile code. At the moment, I am thinking of adding code in ubiquity/frontends/gtk_ui.py, in the set_page method, checking for the language page, and checking for the UBIQUITY_GREETER env variable. Does this sound like a reasonable place?
<cjwatson> if it's specific to the language page it should go in ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py, shouldn't it?
<cjwatson> probably
<ev> yes, please keep plugin-specific code to the plugin itself
<ev> I'm really keen on keeping gtk_ui clean
<TheMuso> Hrm ok will have another look there.
<TheMuso> ok
<TheMuso> But that code doesn't deal with maybe-ubiquity, specificially, it doesn't deal with displaying the try/install Ubuntu options.
<TheMuso> ev: is it possible for a plugin to register a callback to be called when the forward button is pressed to move on from a page?
<ev> TheMuso: yes, add a 'plugin_on_next_clicked' function to the plugin
<TheMuso> nvm
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1474 ubuntu/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-14> debian-installer: * Backport from Debian (Joey Hess):
<CIA-14> debian-installer:  - Let fdisk choose end sector for piggyback partition.
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1475 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu39
<censor> hi all
<censor> i guess this is a bit OT, but i'm trying to install natty on a PS3, and in petitboot i can see my partitions just fine, but in d-i it only shows me the whole disk
<censor> and i'd rather only install to that one 20g partition i got...
<censor> or am i completely wrong in here?
<cjwatson> probably a parted bug
<censor> isn't it using partman?
<cjwatson> partman uses libparted
<censor> ah, alright
<cjwatson> /var/log/syslog plus /var/log/partman plus the first 64KB or something of the disk (I forget the exact details of the PS3 partition format) might be helpful in a bug report
<cjwatson> but we've stopped supporting PS3 ...
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3 says:
<cjwatson> You may well find that the Other OS partition (which appears as sda in the installer) has no partition table, in which case you will need to let the installer create one. This is fine and doesn't overwrite the real partition table on the PS3 disk (sda is a virtual disk created by the PS3 for Other OSes)
<cjwatson> does that match what you're seeing?
<censor> yea, i see a 474GB big "freebsd-ufs" disk
<cjwatson> it's been too long since I worked on this for me to remember the details :-/
<censor> let's see, otherwise i can still recover the system...
<censor> no worries, i googled quite a bit, but didn't find that fragment =)
<cjwatson> plus I need to crash, so I hope the above is enough in the way of hints
<censor> i'm trying it out right now, thanks either way =)
<cjwatson> good luck
<censor> let's just hope that it's still virtual, although i'm running with HV privs ;-)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-28
<FourDollars> Hi. Does anyone know how to use UTC=false of /etc/default/rcS properly in maverick? I have made a preseed "d-i clock-setup/utc boolean false" in binary_debian-installer/preseed.cfg of live-helper.
<FourDollars> After the installation, UTC is false in /etc/default/rcS, but system time is not the same with BIOS time.
<FourDollars> s/false/no/g
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1476 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/linaro-omap.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/linaro-omap to 2.6.39-1001 kernels.
<CIA-14> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1477 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/omap4 to 2.6.38-1309 kernels.
<dmarkey> cjwatson: are you going to dublin with the other canonical guys?
<cjwatson> dmarkey: I'm in Dublin right now
<dmarkey> Cool, you going to the drinks tomorrow night?
<cjwatson> yeah, probably - the only question mark is that I've been a bit unwell so it depends how I feel
<cjwatson> but I think I should be there
<dmarkey> Ah, a hot bushmills will sort you right out.
<cjwatson> :-)
<cjwatson> I thought the heretics down here preferred Jameson's
<dmarkey> Well. im an Ulsterman so I like to keep it local.
<cjwatson> heh - I'm Belfast born and bred so I'd agree
<dmarkey> I know.. we had a conversation about this ~18 months ago
<cjwatson> ah, right, memory like a thing with holes in
<dmarkey> erm.. Xen installer support bring any memories back?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> just didn't remember talking about home that's all
<dmarkey> Ah right, well im from Monaghan.. and guess what.. i work for Citrix.
<dmarkey> :)
<dmarkey> cjwatson: so, canonical has an office here?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> we're in the Burlington Hotel
<dmarkey> I see, so you go around Europe from time to time?
<cjwatson> all over the place really, but usually EU/US
<lool> Hmmm a bzr push of mine to debian-installer is stuck near completion
<lool>     89kB    70kB/s - Fetching revisions:Inserting stream:Done 10/10
<lool> ah here it goes; it obviously decided to proceed as I was typing this, after idling two minutes
<CIA-14> debian-installer: lool * r1478 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-14> debian-installer: build/config/armel.cfg, armel/versatile.cfg: disable versatile and revert
<CIA-14> debian-installer: now useless Ubuntu changes since the versatile flavor was disabled in the
<CIA-14> debian-installer: linux source package.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-29
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1479 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu40
<maxb> Hrm. It looks like grub-probe assumes the incorrect path for any md devices created during the natty installer, causing the grub-install call to fail
<CarlFK> if my netboot installer append has BOOTIF=01-00-14-22-94-06-6a  should I also need netcfg/choose_inter
<CarlFK> face=eth0 ?
<v12> hi, i'm having trouble using the alternate installer from USB.  i have grub installed and launch the installer from USB via loopback.  it fails with "searching for Ubuntu installation", and more specifically "cdrom mount failed".  i do not have a boot=... parameter in the kernel line.  how do i tell the installer where its root is?
<v12> or, put another way, what is the appropriate boot=... directory for the alternate installer?
<v12> topic points to 404 webpage (~scott).  bad sign...
<cjwatson> CarlFK: nope, the default (=auto) should do
<cjwatson> hm, that link is definitely stale - it was for performance measurements
<CarlFK> cjwatson: on a dell laptop whos wifi shows up as eth0, the default gave me "pick an interface"
<cjwatson> CarlFK: oh, right, it won't be marked as seen.  use netcfg/choose_interface=auto then
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-installer to: Don't ask to ask, just ask (and stick around, we aren't all here 24/7) | Please include installer syslog with problem reports | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ | Development of d-i and ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development | If nobody answers, try ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> v12: you should definitely never need to tell the installer where its root is by hand
<CarlFK> cjwatson: ah, got it.  thanks.  was thinking there was a bug.  will try auto, that sounds sane.
<cjwatson> v12: that's sufficiently so that I'm not even sure how one might tell it ...
<cjwatson> I don't believe we pass root= normally
<cjwatson> boot= is nonexistent AFAI
<cjwatson> K
<CarlFK> cjwatson: you mind looking at bug 728710 - this has been annoying me for a few releases.  just now got to reporting it but it seems to be slipping into a crack.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728710 in debian-installer "d-i apt-setup/local0/repository not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728710
<cjwatson> CarlFK: ask me when I haven't just got back from the pub :)
<cjwatson> v12: what version of Ubuntu is this?
<CarlFK> roger that :)
<cjwatson> v12: if it's earlier than natty, cdrom-detect/try-usb=true might help
<v12> cjwatson: it's Natty.  i omitted "auto"  i'll try that
<v12> is there somewhere i can check for the "auto" logic?  i'm not sure where to browse the source
<cjwatson> v12: the auto bit wasn't directed at you
<cjwatson> and won't help you
<v12> ahh
<cjwatson> CarlFK: the snippets of syslog you've posted there aren't very useful - they just describe the bit where d-i is processing the preseed file into the debconf database, not the bit much later on when it actually tries to use them.  could you attach a full DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer syslog?
<v12> does the iso need to be in a root directory?  mine is in /boot/isos/natty.iso
<CarlFK> cjwatson: will do
<cjwatson> v12: let me check
<cjwatson> v12: oh, you're doing it that way?  you actually need something a bit different
 * cjwatson hunts down the doc link
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<lifeless> cjwatson: oh hai
<cjwatson> you can set up a similar boot entry with grub of course, although that describes syslinux
<lifeless> cjwatson: could I grab a couple of tips about grub2 & dmraid ?
<cjwatson> I suspect the standard loopback.cfg bits may only work properly with the desktop cd
<cjwatson> lifeless: maybe, see above comment about just being back from pub
<lifeless> cjwatson: heh; I am doing nose following, I hopefully just need broad advice
<lifeless> cjwatson: I've filed a bug 803658 about this. the tl;dr version is:
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 803658 in grub2 "grub-install /dev/mapper/isw_$UUID_$NAME0 failing with ICH10R raid 1+0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803658
<lifeless> dmraid 1+0  (striped layered on mirrored)
<lifeless> grub-probe errors out 'cannot find a grub drive for ...'
<cjwatson> what's the device.map look like?
<cjwatson> if you have one
<lifeless> inside the target?
<cjwatson> /boot/grub/device.map in whatever filesystem namespace grub-install is running in, yes
<lifeless> no such file
<cjwatson> ok, failure to autodetect is a bad sign, but two things
<lifeless> cjwatson: I wanted to check my understanding, which is that grub will happily read the bios provided mapped array at boot, and that its just a logic failure figuring this out in the prober
<cjwatson> (a) figure out what grub-probe command is being run (sh -x /usr/sbin/grub-install <args>, check somewhere near the end), run it with -vv and attach output to bug
<v12> cjwatson: says nothing about how to tell the iso not to worry about the CD. i am already booting the kernel in /install.amd/vmlinuz
<v12> whoops i mean /install/
<cjwatson> (b) you may be able to work around this by creating /boot/grub/device.map (grub-mkdevicemap can create a skeleton); an entry in device.map constitutes a promise that the BIOS can read from that drive
<cjwatson> v12: those directions instruct you to use a different build of the installer which has different logic in this area
<v12> unfortunately i am trying to use efi
<cjwatson> that shouldn't particularly matter
<cjwatson> you'll have to translate the boot instructions into grub-speak, certainly, since syslinux won't work
<cjwatson> lifeless: yes, at boot time grub should be able to read from anything that the BIOS INT 13h facilities provide
<lifeless> cjwatson: attached
<lifeless> cjwatson: perhaps grub2 has the same broken filtering that parted does for raid 1+0
<cjwatson> it won't be the same as such, but may produce similar results; I agree it's a logic failure in grub-probe
<cjwatson> in general we need to probe the root device in order to figure out which modules to build into the core image
<lifeless> the probe seems to entirely ignore the array0 device (dm-2)
<cjwatson> I *think* an explicit device.map entry should work around this; it doesn't particularly matter what you call it, I'd just use (hdN) where N is one greater than the last entry in what grub-mkdevicemap produces
<v12> cjwatson: how does the alternate installer get used for USB?  has anyone done it before?
<cjwatson> v12: follow the directions I provided, using the hd-media image
<cjwatson> or else, it should be possible to boot the alternate installer by running isohybrid on the ISO and then writing it directly to the entire USB disk
<cjwatson> (whether that will work on EFI I don't recall)
<lifeless> cjwatson: it still errors on probe
<lifeless> same error
<v12> aha i'll look for the hd-media image...
<cjwatson> lifeless: exactly what line did you put in device.map?
<lifeless> I'll paste to the bug (not ircing from that machine)
<lifeless> cjwatson: is there now
<cjwatson> we certainly seem to need logic in find_partition_start for striped devices
<cjwatson> lifeless: if you could attach the output of 'dmsetup table' as well, I can probably attack this tomorrow; I'm afraid it requires a greater level of alertness than I possess right now
<lifeless> attached.
<lifeless> I'll poke around a bit
<lifeless> thanks!
<cjwatson> this is partly arising from the need to map partitions onto their offsets from the start of the disk
<lifeless> the partition table isn't accurate?
<cjwatson> it is, but we do this in order to be able to map partition devices onto their containing disk devices
<cjwatson> which is actually startlingly difficult to do in the general case
<lifeless> cjwatson: I can imagine - in the striped case it seems impossible to me
<cjwatson> shouldn't be, we can get all the links from device-mapper's table
<lifeless> cjwatson: doesn't htat imply grub having to reimplement the stripe logic?
<cjwatson> since the "containing disk" that we care about is the striped device, not either mirrored device
<cjwatson> I don't think so, at least not much, but I'll have to look tomorrow
<lifeless> cjwatson: I'm probably misunderstanding the direction of containing there ;)
<lifeless> but its late for you
<cjwatson> yeah, I don't think I'm being very clear
<cjwatson> anyway, bed :)
<lifeless> I'll see if I can wipe my disk out at least twice before lunch
<cjwatson> sorry not to be able to solve immediately
<lifeless> de nada
<lifeless> now if I can just remember how to get debian/patches applied
<cjwatson> I don't think I've seen the striped case before.  might need to set something up in a vm
<lifeless> to build normally
<cjwatson> debian/rules patch
<cjwatson> in the case of grub2
<lifeless> thanks!
<cjwatson> (which 'debian/rules build' does for you, but 'debian/rules build/grub-pc' doesn't - that's a bug)
<CarlFK> cjwatson: thanks for =auto.  worked as advertised
<cjwatson> CarlFK: oh good
#ubuntu-installer 2011-06-30
<lifeless> cjwatson: for when you get up - if I read things right, grub is trying to decide if my .../ARRAY0 device is a partition or a whole disk
<lifeless> cjwatson: and failing because its not linear so not easy
<lifeless> cjwatson: but this seems bogus: its a bios drive even though linux considers it a devmapper device
<lifeless> cjwatson: shouldn't we treat it as a whole disk ?
<lifeless> put another way, we seem to be poking under an abstraction that we shouldn't, in this case.
<lifeless> e.g. devmapper for a linear ICH10R mirror drive can determine we start at offset 128 (or whatever), but at boot time we have an offset of 0, because we're talking to the array not the components
<lifeless> \o/ I win.
<lifeless> up-and-running
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1480 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/linaro-vexpress.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/linaro-vexpress to 2.6.39-1001 kernels.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-03
<CarlFK> Jul  3 16:50:00 debootstrap: A copy of the C library was found in an unexpected directory:
<CarlFK> Jul  3 16:50:00 debootstrap:   '/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.13.so'
<CarlFK> Jul  3 16:50:00 debconf: --> SUBST base-installer/debootstrap/fallback-warning INFO Failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.13-8ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<maxb> Is there any way to hook custom processing into oem-config's firstboot process?
<maxb> I don't necessarily need it to be interactive at all, but I'd like to be able to insert some files into the first user's homedir when it is created
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-25
<CIA-12> clock-setup: cjwatson * r231 ubuntu/ (13 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 0.112
<CIA-12> clock-setup: cjwatson * r232 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.112ubuntu1
<Martin__> Hi there, I am trying to preseed early_command but I just can't make it work... May someone can take a look at  http://askubuntu.com/questions/155707/set-installer-background-not-able-to-run-early-command-in-custom-preseed-file ?
<Martin__> I seems to me early_command is never called or evaluated
<Martin__> ubiquity	ubiquity/success_command string command_here works fine btw
<cjwatson> I'll answer you on askubuntu
<Martin__> thank you cjwatson !
<Martin__> cjwatson: thanks. I have answered ....
<cjwatson> Right, so in that case my amendment should work for you
<Martin__> I give it a try
<Martin__> you are right.... it works like that (as long as you don't try something with /root/tmp/ , it wont work)
<Martin__> didn't know it was mounted to /root
<Martin__> How I could know that ? experience ? :D
<cjwatson> Probably
<CIA-12> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r744 ubuntu/debian/ (74 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.37
<cjwatson> I've documented it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation, which is not very good but is the best we have for ubiquity preseeding right now
<Martin__> very good
<Martin__> of course I've read the page
<Martin__> before asking ;)
<Martin__> thanks again
<cjwatson> no problem
<CIA-12> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r745 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.37ubuntu1
<Martin__> I was surprised to find hard wallpaper paths in ubiquity-dm... I have added a suggestion at launchpad / ubiquity
<Martin__> At least the discussion is opened.
<CIA-12> anna: cjwatson * r837 ubuntu/ (75 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.42
<CIA-12> anna: cjwatson * r838 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.42ubuntu1
<xnox> are we defaulting to widescreen bootlogos now? AWESOME =)
<xnox> bug 298509 is marked fix committed but the ubiquity branch is not linked. Bogus status update or missing bug link?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 298509 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with ValueError in command()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298509
<xnox> status update is from a brand new account on launchpad...
<cjwatson> Those are usually misclicks in the UI
<cjwatson> I've reverted
<xnox> thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-26
<ogra_> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2186842/canonical-intels-efilinux-ubuntu-uefi-secure-boot
<ogra_> "LINUX VENDOR Canonical will drop Grub 2 in favour of Intel's efilinux as its bootloader in order to comply with Microsoft's UEFI Secure Boot."
<ogra_> lovely if reporters do proper research :P
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5521 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: clock-setup 0.112ubuntu1,
<CIA-12> ubiquity: debian-installer-utils 1.91ubuntu1, flash-kernel 3.0~rc.4ubuntu4,
<CIA-12> ubiquity: partman-base 156ubuntu1, partman-basicfilesystems 74ubuntu1,
<CIA-12> ubiquity: partman-btrfs 9ubuntu1, partman-ext3 70ubuntu1, preseed 1.51ubuntu1.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5522 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.7
<xnox> cjwatson: should ubiquity/d-i/sources.list include proposed?
<cjwatson> If there's anything in -proposed that it needs to pull in
<xnox> cjwatson: you are right, nope nothing is needed. I was pondering because kernel keyboard update for the respin went into -proposed.
<cjwatson> ubiquity doesn't need to know about the kernel
<cjwatson> But d-i will need to build against -proposed for that, yes
<xnox> ok
<xnox> gotcha
<cjwatson> Can't remember if that requires a source change, I'll check when I do it
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-27
<emdub> cjwatson: do you know if #855921 was supposed to be resolved in precise?  i am seeing the same bug in 12.04-server.
<xnox> bug 855921
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855921 in netcfg "does not honor netcfg/choose_interface in preseed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855921
<bdmurray> ev: bug 1018032 might be worth looking at
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1018032 in apport "Unable to file crash report in Quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018032
<ev> bdmurray: yeah, a few people have pointed that out. Haven't had a chance to look at it yet. Unrelated to errors.ubuntu.com (it refers to Launchpad as a crash database), but I'll see what I can come up with if pitti doesn't beat me to it.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: stgraber * r5523 ubiquity/ubiquity/ (nm.py plugins/ubi-wireless.py): Merge fix for bug 929092 by James M. Leddy
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 929092 in oem-priority/quantal "ubiquity crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.GLib.UnmappedError.NmSettingWirelessSecurityErrorQuark.Code1: Failed to determine AP security information" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929092
<stgraber> hmm, looks like we no longer run pyflakes? Merging that branch pyflakes actually found an unused import in ubi-wireless that's been there for a little while
<cjwatson> We certainly do
<CIA-12> ubiquity: stgraber * r5524 ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py: Unused import
<cjwatson> clean: check
<cjwatson> and
<cjwatson> check:
<cjwatson> ...
<cjwatson>         ./tests/run-pyflakes
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~/data/code/ubiquity/ubiquity$ tests/run-pyflakes
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~/data/code/ubiquity/ubiquity$ pyflakes ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py
<stgraber> ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py:33: 'nm' imported but unused
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~/data/code/ubiquity/ubiquity$
<stgraber> oh, it's in .excludes... wondering why...
<stgraber> ev added it to the exclude list, though AFAICS, pyflakes is actually right, nm isn't used in __init__
<cjwatson> eh, must have made sense at one point
<stgraber> yeah... anyway, will drop it from the exclude list too then
<cjwatson> I wonder if there was something about importing the module having side-effects
<CIA-12> ubiquity: stgraber * r5525 ubiquity/tests/pyflakes.exclude: Drop ubi-wireless from pyflakes exclude list
<cjwatson> Which it does seem to, although I don't know if they're relevant
<cjwatson> It registers the NetworkManagerWidget type
<cjwatson> Which is used by the wireless UI.  I think you may be incorrect to remove it
<cjwatson> But it could use a comment!
<stgraber> sounds like it, will revert my change and add a comment :)
<cjwatson> Maybe something should artificially reference something in the module as a neater way to silence pyflakes
<cjwatson> Also, is ~/data/code/ just to mess with people's heads when you paste something?
<infinity> cjwatson: Where does your build junk live?
<cjwatson> ~/src/ubuntu/
<infinity> ~/build/$project is vaguely a standard in my house.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: stgraber * r5526 ubiquity/ (tests/pyflakes.exclude ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py): Turns out, this 'unused' import is actually required to register NetworkManagerWidget. Revert last two commits and add a comment to ubi-wireless.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: stgraber * r5527 ubiquity/debian/changelog: Add missing changelog entry for James' change.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-28
<CIA-12> ubiquity: superm1 * r5528 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Don't let oem-config crash from an invalid server return on the timezone
<CIA-12> ubiquity: page.
<mpt> xnox, hi, how is the LVM going?
<xnox> mpt: hello. working on it. implementing backend bits. I don't have anything to show which matches your spec yet.
<mpt> xnox, ok, just making sure you aren't blocked on anything. I'm continuing on LUKS design today.
<xnox> mpt: ok. thank you. Have fun with LUKS =) poke me if you need anything
<mpt> xnox, can you choose any filesystem (e.g. ext4, btrfs) for a LUKS device?
<xnox> mpt: yes. as well as lvm & raid to be on top of LUKS device.
<xnox> mpt: btw I have found out that it is actually possible to use an lvm logical volume as a real disk with partition table, mbr, bootloader installation etc. but this should not be offered in the UI. This type of stuff is used by e.g. VirtualMachineManager as a backend for hard disks.
<xnox> just a point of interest really
<mpt> xnox, those "Create Partition" and "Edit Partition" dialogs have the sort of weird spacing I usually see in windows that haven't been ported from GTK2 to GTK3
<cjwatson> Yeah, I got partway through porting everything to GtkGrid but never finished
<xnox> plus the two of them are 'a bit funny' as to how many columns should be used & which things should be aligned together.
<xnox> cjwatson: so GtkBox should be killed everywhere in favor of GtkGrid?
<cjwatson> Yeah, just be careful.  There's a porting guide somewhere.  It's slightly easy to get expand/fill handling wrong
<cjwatson> But the payoff is height-for-width support everywhere (to make that work in widgets, especially labels, you have to make sure that all the containers support it)
<cjwatson> e.g. I have a bzr shelf labelled "failed attempt at a GtkGrid port of webcam for bug 961025" which is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1064155/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 961025 in ubiquity "ubi-webcam: Pictures listed on 1 column" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961025
<cjwatson> I think I already ported away from the deprecated [HV]Box widgets, which is the first step
<xnox> ok
<xnox> cjwatson: --pdb rightfully does nothing =)
<xnox> ?!
<xnox> unless i'm failing to run it interactively
<xnox> nevermind
<soren> I'm helping a colleague with some grub-installer stuff, and I stumbled upon http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/grub-installer/master/view/head:/grub-installer#L525
<soren> I'm a bit confused by it.
<soren> The comment above says it's supposed to avoid things like "(hd0)" and rather try to get something like a stable by-id link.
<soren> Line 523 does exactly that (yields a by-id link)
<soren> Line 525 turns that back into a /dev/sda sort of device name, which is only marginally better than "(hd0)".
<soren> Why not stick with the by-id name?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-06-29
<CIA-7> debian-installer: adconrad * r1713 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move omap4 kernels to 3.4.0-202.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5529 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/casper.py): Simplify get_casper slightly.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5530 trunk/debian/ (changelog tests/control):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Depend on humanity-icon-theme for the DEP-8 tests so that the
<CIA-7> ubiquity: gtk-missing-image icon is available.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5531 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/auto_update.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Fix auto-update OpProgress instance to handle the python-apt 0.8 API,
<CIA-7> ubiquity: which doesn't pass a percent argument to update (LP: #1018759).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5532 trunk/debian/changelog: fix curious bug number typo
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5400 precise-proposed/debian/changelog: fix curious bug number typo
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5533 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.8
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-01
<cm-t> hi
<cm-t> I'm looking for it, but if ever you know I can win some time : install_misc.chrex(self.target,'apt-get', '-y', 'install', 'vrms') added in plugininstall.py; it doesn't leave this chroot; so it never prompt "Do yo want to reboot on your new ubuntu"
<cm-t> in the console built-in ubiquity, I can see he install vrms on /taget but after it, it does not do thing more.
<cm-t> same on syslog
<cm-t> it only try to reconect internet
<cm-t> s/he/it
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-24
<xnox> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubiquity/view/head:/ubuntu_autopilot_tests/ubiquity/ubiquity/tests/test_default.py
<xnox> initial ubiquity autopilot tests are prepared.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-25
<mpt> cr3!
<xnox> mpt: "CR3, Control register number 3: enables x86 processors to translate virtual addresses into physical addresses by locating the page directory." ?!
<mpt> This cr3 is considerably more exciting
 * xnox can solemnly swear mpt is up to no  good.
<cr3> mpt: hey dude, what's shaking?
<xnox> now it makes sense =)
<mpt> cr3, nawmawch. Designing lots of tiny little indicator menus for phone.
<cr3> mpt: I'm reading a classic these days that might've heard about: The Visual Display of Quantitative Information
<mpt> I have a copy, yes
<cr3> mpt: very inspiring, I need to read more books like that
<cr3> mpt: are you having to define each pixel like the ol' icon designers?
<mpt> cr3, “Envisioning information” and “Visual explanations” are also good, but as time goes on he gets more speculative
<cr3> mpt: thanks for the tips, added to my wishlist
<cr3> s/tips/recommendations/
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: Any idea when ubiquity 2.10.25 will be moved from proposed to updates?  I already tested it here, and am getting ready to ship more systems.  Would be nice if I could just install it without enabling all of proposed.
<infinity> GrueMaster: Sometime after someone verifies the 3 unverified bugs.
<GrueMaster> infinity: Yea, just saw those.  And they aren't something I can just whip up and do verification in a couple of hours (otherwise I would, just to get the ball rolling).
<infinity> $someone will get to it before the next point release, I'm sure, but any help to get it done wouldn't be unappreciated.
<GrueMaster> My problem is more pressing.  I need bug 1180880 fixed so I can do my job.  Kind of a pita to enable proposed just to get this update so I can ship preloaded/pretested systems to customers.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1180880 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "Crash when starting oem-config on Ubuntu Server 12.04 amd64." [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180880
<GrueMaster> But I will help where/when I can.
<GrueMaster> (and I can't wait for the next point release).
<stgraber> just did bug 944614, that one and bug 1057485 are pretty easy to test (no need of complex setup)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944614 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in keyboard_variant_timeout(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'apply_keyboard'" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944614
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1057485 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "ubiquity-kde codepage problem in Timezone map (Timezone.py)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057485
<stgraber> the last one needs some custom partitioning to confirm but shouldn't take more than a few minutes in a VM
<GrueMaster> stgraber: Problem is I don't have much time to get to these.  it takes more time to setup the environment than to do the actual tests.  Most of these bugs require a cdimage spin, which I haven't the time or resources to do.  If dailies are available, I can test from that.  Otherwise I need to build a cdimage (2 as one of those bugs if against kubuntu).
<stgraber> GrueMaster: just boot the latest precise daily, enable proposed in the last session and run "apt-get install ubiquity" to update it
<GrueMaster> Ok.  I didn't know we still generated daily builds for the post-release LTS.  Will try to get to it this week, time allowing.
<GrueMaster> s/we/ubuntu (I don't work there anymore).
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-26
<nuclearbob> can anybody give me some tips on using a preseed to overwrite an lvm installation with another lvm installation?
<nuclearbob> I realize this isn't the ideal time of day for this
<nuclearbob> I'm having some issues trying to preseed an lvm install on a machine that already has a system installed using lvm, if anyone can help me take a look at that, I'd appreciate it
<xnox> nuclearbob: is that using desktop or d-i?
<xnox> it should be possible to preseed proper wipe-and-install with lvm & d-i. Not so sure about ubiquity. What preseed are you currently using, and do you have debug/devel log on which question it gets stuck?
<xnox> You do want:
<xnox> d-i partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm boolean true
<xnox> d-i partman-lvm/confirm boolean true
<xnox> d-i partman-lvm/confirm_nooverwrite boolean true
<xnox> + select normal auto parititioning using lvm.
<xnox> nuclearbob: is that for utah? if you point me to a branch I can work/debug it.
<nuclearbob> xnox: it is for utah, the branch is lp:~nuclearbob/utah/lvm-experimental
<nuclearbob> xnox: I can give you a further description of a couple places I get tripped up, all with d-i, ubiquity hasn't really gotten off the ground yet, would you rather have that here, email, something else?
<xnox> nuclearbob: here is fine + pastebin. Or you can drop an email to ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com, unless private then can email me direct.
<xnox> whichever =)
<nuclearbob> xnox: if I install on a disk with no lvm, things seem to work fine.  If I install on a disk that already has lvm, I need to add a couple more options, it seems like I need partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm, and partman-lvm/confirm
<nuclearbob> xnox: once I add those two, I need partman-auto/automatically_partition
<nuclearbob> and once I add that, I need partman-auto/select_disk, but if I set that to auto or /dev/sda, the installer starts looping, complaning about ntfs
<nuclearbob> I see this over and over:
<nuclearbob> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5801286/
<nuclearbob> then it'll loop around like this for a while:
<nuclearbob> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5801297/
<xnox> nuclearbob: it would be nice to see full log, from beginning to end. and the dump of the preseed file used.
<nuclearbob> xnox: that'll be a bit long, but I'll send that shortly
<xnox> nuclearbob: you do want d-i partman-lvm/confirm_nooverwrite boolean true , otherwise it might refuse to remove old lvm.
<nuclearbob> xnox: okay.  I had that in for a while, but it didn't seem work any more or less when I took it out.  I'll add it back :)
<xnox> nuclearbob: how can i run utah twice from that branch to do lvm provisioning?
<nuclearbob> xnox: unfortunately, it only currently works on a physical machine using cobbler
<nuclearbob> xnox: if you have access to the magners lab, I can tell you how to run it there
<nuclearbob> actually, I guess a vm using cobbler would work, but I haven't really played with setting that up yet
<xnox> nuclearbob: i don't have cobbler / spare machines on my network at the moment. I don't think i have magners lab access.
<xnox> nuclearbob: but if you give me full logs & preseed (of well both the first and subsequent install), I should be able to reproduce the preseed bug.
<nuclearbob> xnox: I can have a second install log and a preseed for you in a few minutes, but I'll have to back and redo the first, that'll take a little longer
<xnox> there was a bug with wiping stale lvms that I did fix in precise-updates & quantal+
<nuclearbob> okay, I may just be on old precise, I'll check
<xnox> so it should all just work (tm)
<nuclearbob> xnox: preseed: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5801323/
<xnox> nuclearbob: bump the copyright year ;-)
<nuclearbob> xnox: file a bug report :p
<nuclearbob> I'll make an mp for that later
<nuclearbob> we probably need it in a lot of places
<xnox> nuclearbob: so, thanks for that preseed. I'll play around with it. I might not get to it today though.
<nuclearbob> xnox: thanks.  I'll get you the rest of the stuff as well, no rush
<skaet> hiya,  help please.   For Alpha 1 tomorrow,  I've collected the installer bugs from 13.04 that aren't fixed and added them https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Alpha1/CommonInfrastructure,   are there others that folks feel are important to be added?
<GrueMaster> Wow, the omap4 black screen bug is back?
<GrueMaster> Thought we fixed that back in Natty.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-28
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: reported a couple of bugs bug #1195690 and bug #1195676 for ubiquity crashes today. I could not figure out if both are of the same cause though
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1195690 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Exception in GTK frontend during preseeded default installations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195690
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1195676 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with BrokenPipeError in command(): [Errno 32] Broken pipe during manual saucy desktop installations" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195676
<Peanut> Hi folks - I'm trying to netboot a 13.04 amd64, which works fine, loads the kernel, but then it does another DHCP. The kernel seems to prefer the 10G interface, how can I make the netboot interface (1G) the first it does dhcp from, and preferably get that one named eth0 ?
<Peanut> If I do 'ip link' in busybox, it shows that the 10G card is p1p1, but I want to boot from p2p1.
<xnox> Peanut: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-August/035670.html might be relevant.
<xnox> Peanut: there are pxelinux.cfg parameters you can specify and then installer will use the same interface it was booted from.
<Peanut> By default, I specify 'interface=eth0' in the kernel boot line. But in busybox, 'ip link' shows no ethX, only p1p1 etc.
<xnox> Peanut: don't do that. as from 12.10 and up 'eth0' names are not used. if you want to return back to legacy ethX names you also need biosdevname=0.
<xnox> Peanut: if a were you i'd use "IPAPPEND 2" in pxelinux.cfg and remove interface preseeding, then the correct interface (the one that pxeboot happened from e.g. p1p1 or something else) will be used during installation.
<cjwatson> eth0> depends on your hardware
<cjwatson> fwiw
<cjwatson> though indeed if Peanut is seeing p1p1 etc. then that's hardware that biosdevname supports :)
<Peanut> Does this mean that after the install, the interface will still be called p1p?
<cjwatson> I would normally expect so
<cjwatson> But xnox is right that it's better to select by either <interface PXEd from> or by mac address if you can
<Peanut> I'd prefer to keep the config generic for all machines that I kickstart. A bit of Googling turned up 'ksdevice=bootif', or is that kickstart-specific?
<cjwatson> that's kickstart-specific although it is supported by Ubuntu's kickstart implementation
<Peanut> Ah ok, but I'm using preseeding, d-i - which is different from kickstart, I presume.
<cjwatson> right.  but you can use kickstart with Ubuntu's d-i, and even mix and match it with preseeding if you want.
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/installation-guide/i386/ch04s06.html#kickstart
<cjwatson> how much you'll actually be able to achieve your goal of keeping the config generic I'm not certain.
<cjwatson> but you might perhaps be able to get it closer.
<Peanut> Where does ipappend go? Under the entries for one particular kernel, or at the same level as DEFAULT etc. ?
<Peanut> Ah, I found an example.. seems to go between 'kernel' and 'append'.
<Peanut> With 'ipappend 2' and 'ksdevice=bootif' in the kernel options, I still end up on the 'configure the network' requester :-(
<cjwatson> ksdevice=bootif only does anything if you're actually using kickstart
<cjwatson> but there's an equivalent you can use with plain d-i preseeding
<Peanut> Ah yes, that's what I was afraid of. I also tried 'interface=bootif', but that didn't work either, it tried to configure a device with the name bootif.
<Peanut> cjwatson: that equivalent is what I'm trying to find :-)
 * cjwatson tries to remind self
<Peanut> interface=auto ?
<cjwatson> that's the one
<cjwatson> by default ipappend 2 just sets what the default value for that dialog is, but doesn't actually say "... and accept that default automatically"
<cjwatson> interface=auto is "accept default"
<Peanut> Ok, I'll try that next, thanks.
<Peanut> I just did a quick install, and my interfaces are indeed called p2p1 etc.
<Peanut> Not sure I'm happy about that change, but I bet this is not the place to complain about that :-)
<Peanut> cjwatson: Just did a reboot with 'interface=auto', that does the trick. The interface ends up being named p2p1 which will require some changes to puppet templates or udev rules, but we'll see about that later. Thanks anyway.
<ara> cjwatson, does this patch look any better? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1178618
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1178618 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "--hotkey option does not work when the menu is hidden" [Medium,Triaged]
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1178618/+attachment/3701890/+files/ubuntu_quiet_hotkey.patch
<cjwatson> ara: maybe.  I need to consult upstream
<cjwatson> (my review was a first-pass review before forwarding a patch that upstream would reject ...)
<ara> cjwatson, cool, thanks for that. Let us know what upstream thinks
#ubuntu-installer 2013-06-30
<TannerCook100> #.
<TannerCook100> #Me!
#ubuntu-installer 2014-06-25
<pmatulis> i remember doing automated preseed installs with the alternate cd.  such an iso is no longer available.  how does one automate desktop installs now?
<cjwatson> you can use the netboot mini.iso
<cjwatson> or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation
<pmatulis> thank you
<devicenull> I seem to be seeing a weird issue with the installer.. it's not urlencoding filenames when it sends get requests
<devicenull> for example, I see "GET /ubuntu/pool/main/a/adduser/adduser_3.113+nmu3ubuntu3_all.deb"
<devicenull> instead of "GET /ubuntu/pool/main/a/adduser/adduser_3.113%2Bnmu3ubuntu3_all.deb"
<devicenull> but I'm unsure of where to start looking for why this is happening
<devicenull> nm, debootstrap is correct, my web server software is wrong!
<devicenull> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1005676/urls-and-plus-signs
#ubuntu-installer 2014-06-26
<darien> Are there any guides on how to rebuild the kernel udebs? I haven’t found anything through googling, since everything is either about adding modules to an existing initrd or problems installing from an end-user perspective.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-06-27
<somedudeonthenet> i'm trying the create a customù ubuntu server install, which can be pxe booted, where upon some packages and configuration is done, based on input of the user
<kentb> would someone kindly take a look at an attached merge proposal for this bug when they get a minute?  Thanks so much:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hw-detect/+bug/1332187
<infinity> kentb: Why not just submit that as a 1-line patch?
<infinity> -for device in $(list-devices usb-partition); do
<infinity> +for device in $(list-devices disk; list-devices usb-partition); do
<kentb> infinity, ok.sure. whatever is preferable
<infinity> kentb: Well, just more readable than re-indenting it all for another loop. ;)
<kentb> infinity, you are right about that :)
<kentb> infinity, thank you!
#ubuntu-installer 2014-06-28
<phillw> Hi cjwatson I've had a read of http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/internals/ch03.html and am still not sure how using non-pae breaks it, nor how to reconfigure? A few hints would be appreciated. Thanks. P.S. I have had my 2nd attempt at AUFS in the kernel. It's nothing, if not interesting. thank-you to rtg  who helped out melodie as to what patches I needed for that.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-06-29
<picko> Hi -need to install Ubuntu on a headless, keyboardless computer, without physical network, but with a usb wifi stick.
<picko> anyone have experience on this stuff?
<cjwatson> phillw: It's an entirely different kernel with a different ABI.  d-i images contain kernel modules, so if you're running it with a different kernel then you must rebuild d-i against it.  All the necessary stuff is in build/config/ in d-i.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-06-22
<taihsiang-mtg> cyphermox, hi, I have a ubiquity branch and would like to have a merge proposal against trusty https://code.launchpad.net/~taihsiangho/ubiquity/trusty-proposed
<taihsiang-mtg> cyphermox, I am not sure which target branch I should choose, or say, I am not sure with who should I contact to access the upload approve from Ubuntu Installer Team
<cyphermox> taihsiang-mtg: I'm finishing up a proposal document for a project and then I'll review your code
<cyphermox> should only be a few minutes.
<taihsiang-mtg> cyphermox, may you tell me how to move on to make the patch upstreamed?
<cyphermox> you've already done what is needed for it to be upstreamed, we're the upstream for ubiquity
<cyphermox> perhaps the only thing would be for the same changes to be applied for wily first
<cyphermox> I'll look into that as I review the code branch
<taihsiang-mtg> cyphermox, cool, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2016-06-27
<xnox> cyphermox, i have no idea how to validate the efivars bug =) because efivars is always available on amd64 machines booted with efi, as the efivars module is built in =)
<cyphermox> xnox: we've found some machines where efivars might not be mounted.
<cyphermox> no idea why you're trying to validate this bug
<xnox> cyphermox, because i want d-i to be released, such that i can upload another d-i with more s390 fixes =)
<cyphermox> if you can run archdetect and it reports the right thing, and unmount efivars and it reports the right things. then you're good.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-01
<blut> Hello installer developers
<blut> The official documentation ( https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/s390x/apbs02.html ) references an example file ( https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt ) in which it is written, that a) I can specify language, country, and locale separately; b) I can specify the keyboard layout.
<blut> These two functions do not work. The installer still asks me. Is there a known fix?
<blut> The 'd-i mirror/http/mirror select CC.archive.ubuntu.com' described in the aforementioned file is also ineffective?
<blut> And who is to blame for the ubuntu bug tracker? why does it require an account for searches?
<cjwatson> The installation guide does also mention that some parameters must be passed on the command line, because the preseed file is only processed a little later.
<cjwatson> The Ubuntu bug tracker does not require an account for searches, unless of course you're trying to search a private project or similar.
<blut> cjwatson: I went to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu and searched for preseed and on hitting search I was asked to sign it
<blut> *in
<blut> cjwatson: What does that mean, passed on the command line? As a separate command? I can do that. Or does that mean via the kernel parameters?
<cjwatson> blut: Hm, that must be an edge-case bug.  I suspect that one of the search results is assigned to a private team or something.  A bug report on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad would be welcome.
<cjwatson> blut: e.g. instead of "d-i debian/installer/locale string en_US.UTF-8", use debian-installer/locale=en_US.UTF-8 on the kernel command line
<cjwatson> kernel parameters, yes
<blut> hmm... no, it's still asking me
<blut> Anyways... I think I will just start my weekend now and try some stuff on monday
<cjwatson> xnox: ^- perhaps you could support this s390x user
<xnox> sigh
<xnox> cjwatson, if that person would still be online =)
<xnox> maybe i should blog about things, and or start re-writting the guide properly.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-02
<badman> I need help in installing Ubuntu alongside windows. I booted ubuntu using a USB, then selected the install option. But in the third step it gave me only 2 options, 1- to erase total hard disk and install, 2- Something else. I am new with GNU/LINUX, so can anybody help me how to partition my drive, so that I have both ubuntu and windows?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-06-26
<ProfMac_> In 16.04, can I access a command line while the installation is in progress?
<CarlFK> yes - alt f2
<CarlFK> not sure about the gui desktop installer - I think so too
<prologon> test
<prologon> ERROR when boot usb: A start job is running for Ubuntu live CD installer
<CarlFK> prologon: how did you make the usb?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-06-27
<ProfMac_> I'm having trouble getting access to a USB stick inside a virtual box.  Haven't run it yet.
<CarlFK> oh hey.. do you have a 2nd box you can apt install qemu on, and then ssh to?
<CarlFK> fb=false and -display curses ... should let you run it over ssh
<ProfMac_> I have 1 physical box, and run VirtualBoxes on it.
<prologon> I used Startup Disk Creator (usb-creator-gtk). Is there a better solution?
<xnox> prologon, you can use dd
<xnox> our images are enabled to be simply dd'ed onto usb sticks
#ubuntu-installer 2017-06-29
<betanu701> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction on getting a tarball of ubunutu. I am trying to install a 64bit version in wsl but the only ones I can find are x86
<CarlFK> tarball of ubunutu ?
<betanu701> tarball of ubuntu. Sorry too many u's
<CarlFK> im still not sure what that is
<betanu701> it is a an archive of the source. the extention is .tar.gz
<CarlFK> whats the url of the 32 bit version you found ?
<betanu701> the ones that I have seen available are on docker. https://hub.docker.com/_/ubuntu/
<betanu701> Some look to be 64 but everytime I try to use them all i am getting is x86
<betanu701> https://github.com/RoliSoft/WSL-Distribution-Switcher
<CarlFK> https://partner-images.canonical.com/core/xenial/current/ubuntu-xenial-core-cloudimg-amd64-root.tar.gz
<CarlFK> that?
<betanu701> that may work
<betanu701> let me try to install it
<betanu701> ok I was mistaken. From what I read i thought it was giving me a 32 bit machine. It is indeed 64bit.
<betanu701> Thanks anyway your your help!
<CarlFK> yay
<vogel> Help, I cant install a program, its says that a package is missing (I guess)
<vogel> Im trying to download that package but when I try to install, it doesnt let me do it
<CarlFK> vogel: this #chan is about installing the system.  #ubuntu may help
<vogel> oh
<vogel> haha
<vogel> so
<vogel> which is the fastest linux OS?
#ubuntu-installer 2018-06-29
<FurretUber> Hi, what is required to make Ubiquity work on Bionic? I used debootstrap to create an image and Ubiquity is failing with many permission denied messages: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WbjCgbxNQC/
